# Day to Day



## ekim68

Starting this thread to see whether people want to share their Day, not all of them, just the Day....

Today I had a battle with an old fence that didn't want to be torn down...But I bested it because I had Tools....
What really made my day was when I sat down to watch an OPB show this evening. Part of it was about a very good violin player from Corvallis, which is a town about 40 miles north of ours, and she is still in High School....Had to share Her link


----------



## hotskates

Hopefully this thread will catch on. I think it's a great idea


----------



## Blackmirror

My day has been from hell
son 2 and gf have been staying here
I am not well and the pair of them have really made me some work
and just sons 2 presence in the house has made sons 1 4 5 rather angry

Who said it was hard to be a parent ?


----------



## eggplant43

An interesting day, so far.

Bought a watermelon yesterday, and when I got it home, noticed it was rotten on one end, so knew I needed to use it right away. Made a salad with watermelon pieces, Feta cheese, strawberries, fresh dill, fresh basil, oil, and vinegar. Delish!

Staying inside, as it is both hot, and very smoky from many fires.


----------



## ekim68

We've had the USA Olympic Trials going on in our town and they have some side venues....My Grandson's band played there today and I had to share a link.

(I heard and have read about all the smoke up close to you Eggy and I hope you're safe from it...Sounds like the whole Rocky Mountains are burning up....)


----------



## Blackmirror

I shaved my legs lol


----------



## JustJudy

LoL BM  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dotty999

she didn't mention her moustache though!


----------



## eggplant43

Just had a radio alert, an evacuation order for folks down around Wheatland, WY. Today, they banned fireworks in the county for the first time since I've lived here. This much, this early in fire season is truly frightening.


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> Just had a radio alert, an evacuation order for folks down around Wheatland, WY. Today, they banned fireworks in the county for the first time since I've lived here. This much, this early in fire season is truly frightening.


Hope you are in a safe area.


----------



## pyritechips

I did a physical setup of a 5.1 surround system today (mechanical technician) but could not get the rear channels working. Melissa played with the amp/receiver and got them working (sound engineer) and together we got the balance just right. We are talking about close to $2,000 (real dollars) in JBL speakers, front and back. 

We watched Twister as a sound check. It was interesting to hear the tornadoes swirling around our heads! :up:


----------



## Blackmirror

dotty999 said:


> she didn't mention her moustache though!


no i like it 

Awaiting the baby chickens the eggs have started to hatch
Its so eggciting


----------



## Blackmirror

http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l183/blackmirror111/?action=view&current=e058e419.mp4
2 hatched 4 to go


----------



## eggplant43

Cute,

I'm parked in the basement for the duration, as upstairs is 80 degrees, and climbing.

Small A/C in bedroom, and no insulation.

Thankfully, the PC, and all electronics are down here with me.


----------



## pyritechips

My mind is filled with thoughts of vacation, which starts Friday. We are taking a driving tour of the south of our province, which I have not seen myself since moving here thirty years ago. Shameful, maybe, but I can claim that I have seen more of this country than the majority of Canadians. I love showing Liam new things; teaching him, answering his questions and watching the look of wonder on his fresh face. We will pop into B.C. I have seen all ten provinces but for Melissa this will be her fifth, and Liam's third. You can't truly claim to know your country until you have seen it.


----------



## eggplant43

Sounds wonderful, for all of you.

Here, it is hotter than Hades, probably the longest extended heatwave in my 30+ years of residence here. I'm lucky that I tolerate heat fairly well, as I have friends that are truly miserable in this kind of weather.

I have 2 carpet cleaning jobs today, and it's supposed to go above 102 degrees, Fahrenheit today.

I did clean in 106 degrees last week, so I know I can do it.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa Eggy, sounds like Thermopolis is living up to its name....


----------



## ekim68

In our town one of the activities that happens on July 4th is the Butte to Butte Run which features a 5k and a 10k and a four and a half mile Mayor walk. We've participated in the Walk every year for the last fifteen years. This year had more than five thousand signed entrants, and probably a couple of thousand non-signed. At a number of places on the route, bands play on corners or small stages on the sidewalks.... 

The picture is one of those bands on an overpass that we walked under. The cool thing is that on either side of the band there were bicyclists that powered the band's Equipment....:up:


----------



## eggplant43

That is so cool.

A friend wrote on fb about veterans, and why would they like fireworks? Frankly, I'd never thought about it, and as an adult, I've never been a big fan of them, now I know why. Viet Nam was enough for me, I simply don't care to be reminded.

No fireworks in town for the first time since I've lived here, quiet as a mouse, nice.


----------



## ekim68

Well you wouldn't like it here right now Eggy, these crazy North Eugenians like to display their arsenals.... Thank goodness my Cat is as old as me and can't hear anymore, or else he'd go Nuts....


----------



## eggplant43

I know a lot of dogs that are traumatized, as well.


----------



## ckphilli

Great idea for a thread :up:

Lucky for me, I have a Monday and a Friday only this week, took Monday and Tuesday off and of course Wed. was the fourth. 

We went to a neat little small town celebration on Tuesday. Family event with a band and fireworks. Great time, I love small town life.

Eggy, my youngest girl (who is a dog although she doesn't think so) indeed hates fireworks. We were outside yesterday when one went off and she very calmly hopped in Daddy's lap and hid under my arm.


----------



## Blackmirror

Today i had a subway 
omg yummy lol


----------



## ekim68

This morning while watering a couple of plants in my front yard I noticed a couple of Blue Jay chicks in the corner of the yard...They were trying but not succeeding in flying so I suspect they dropped out of the Holly Tree from their nest...It's been my experience to leave baby birds alone since several times in my youth I tried to help birds and it doesn't work. So I let them be, and took a picture, to await their Mama....Later in the day there were several Jays making lots of noise and I was hopeful that they would be found.....I just went out about a half an hour ago and the good thing is that they're on the other side of the yard and they can be found by Mama because a bush isn't hiding them, the other thing is that I counted three this time....I'll look again in the morning...
(And I'm also doing my share by keeping my cat inside, which he doesn't mind any way... )


----------



## eggplant43

After 6 weeks of over the top temperatures, no precipitation, and smoke haze from the many fires surrounding us, we got respite last night from a 45 minute gentle rain.

We're supposed to get a couple more days of this, hopefully.

Prayers have been answered.


----------



## Blackmirror

Did some dusting today

thats about it lol


----------



## ekim68

More on the baby birds. I checked this morning and two of them were flying. One not so good, but the other flew across the yard onto a bench...:up: Good stuff....


----------



## ekim68

Baby Blue Jay saga on day three...Went out this morning and there was only one Baby left. The other two had flown the coop...:up:  So I left it and went about other things. About noon today there was a big ruckus out in my driveway. Three Adult Blue Jays were attacking my old cat and he had to hide under my car. (We're a lot a like.. ) So later I went out and checked all around....Looks like all three Babies made it and are officially De-nested....:up:


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> Baby Blue Jay saga on day three...Went out this morning and there was only one Baby left. The other two had flown the coop...:up:  So I left it and went about other things. About noon today there was a big ruckus out in my driveway. Three Adult Blue Jays were attacking my old cat and he *had to hide under my car*. (*We're a lot a like*.. ) So later I went out and checked all around....Looks like *all three Babies made it *and are officially De-nested....:up:


Do you often hide under the car Mike?


----------



## ekim68

Only when I'm being chased by angry Blue Jays, Karen....And believe me, it's not as easy as it used to be....


----------



## dotty999

went for a long walk ending up in the park where we fed the ducks, twas nice and peaceful, an old fashioned ice cream cart was nearby, we sat on a bench overlooking the lake, sheer bliss..


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Baby Blue Jay saga on day three...Went out this morning and there was only one Baby left. The other two had flown the coop...:up:  So I left it and went about other things. About noon today there was a big ruckus out in my driveway. Three Adult Blue Jays were attacking my old cat and he had to hide under my car. (We're a lot a like.. ) So later I went out and checked all around....Looks like all three Babies made it and are officially De-nested....:up:


:up:


----------



## Blackmirror

Have been making jam 
strawberry and rhubarb


----------



## ckphilli

Awesome weekend. Mom and Dad came down to corral the boy for his 2 week annual stay with them. Had crab, fried and boiled shrimp and grilled bratwurst the other night. And of course, great conversation.


----------



## poochee

ckphilli said:


> Awesome weekend. *Mom and Dad came down to corral the boy for his 2 week annual stay with them. * Had crab, fried and boiled shrimp and grilled bratwurst the other night. And of course, great conversation.


----------



## ekim68

You know, I'm thinking that 'numbers' are much more important the older I get.... (I know, it's a senior moment but I've earned them... )


----------



## PCWhizzkid

I passed my final ITQ2 exam to-day with Learndirect. It covers Word, Spreadsheets and Powerpoint. I'm now going to do Databases. It is all free as I am on Jobseeker's Allowance (JSA). I will add this to my CV and hopefully help me to get a job soon.


----------



## ckphilli

PCWhizzkid said:


> I passed my final ITQ2 exam to-day with Learndirect. It covers Word, Spreadsheets and Powerpoint. I'm now going to do Databases. It is all free as I am on Jobseeker's Allowance (JSA). I will add this to my CV and hopefully help me to get a job soon.


Congrats :up:


----------



## eggplant43

It's gotten hot here, and is staying so. Therefore, I have a finger sized zucchini coming on, the Armenian cucumbers are blooming like crazy, and the Butternut squash is growing 6-8" a day, while the hollyhocks are smiling away. I know many could care less about these things, but I am thrilled.


----------



## poochee

eggplant43 said:


> It's gotten hot here, and is staying so. Therefore, I have a finger sized zucchini coming on, the Armenian cucumbers are blooming like crazy, and the Butternut squash is growing 6-8" a day, while the hollyhocks are smiling away. I know many could care less about these things, bu*t I am thrilled*.


 Sounds good to me!


----------



## Blackmirror

Spent the whole afternoon shelling broad beans 
what fun that was lol


----------



## poochee

Having a heat wave here. In the 90s. Thankfully it is a dry heat!


----------



## dotty999

it's been a lovely warm sunny day so I went for a walk to my local park and fed the ducks


----------



## ekim68

Hey Dotty, a friend of mine did a walk in England a few years back and he took some pictures of Dales Way. Have you ever been there or heard about it?


----------



## dotty999

actually I haven't heard of it but it seems to go from Yorkshire to the Lake District, I've had a mini break in Bowness, the Lakes are very popular and about 2 hours away from where I live


----------



## ekim68

Every year our town has a Relay for Life event that lasts twenty-four hours and everything it earns goes to Cancer Research.
This year the organizers tried the break the Guinness record for number of Mascots congregating at one event. The guy in charge almost did it but ended up about six short....Good for him and his energy...:up: I got a couple of pictures of a few:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Every year our town has a Relay for Life event that lasts twenty-four hours and everything it earns goes to Cancer Research.
> This year the organizers tried the break the Guinness record for number of Mascots congregating at one event. The guy in charge almost did it but ended up about six short....Good for him and his energy...:up: I got a couple of pictures of a few:


----------



## ekim68

I've been meaning to ask any TSG'ers if they have a local holiday that their town has for itself...Anyways, in my town we have the Eugene Celebration every year in September...Eugene closes off a number of blocks downtown and booths are set up and several live concert stages and a Mayor's Art Show and more....It goes on for three days and it's a kick....And a Parade...:up: As an old time citizen here I remember when it started and one of the contests in the beginning years was a 'typewriter toss'.... 

(Maybe I should have posted this in 'Sign of the Times'.... )


----------



## WendyM

We have Gold Rush Days, but I've never been.


----------



## Blackmirror

Today i have been mostly shelling peas 
mostly 

they come at night you know lol


----------



## ekim68

Very cool Wendy....I especially like the Admission fee...


----------



## 1002richards

Last day at work for a fortnight - good feeling! 
Next week - Alton Towers (theme park) with the family, and on Tuesday ... Olympic football (soccer) match at Old Trafford ......... as a spectator I hasten to add!!


----------



## pyritechips

I wonder why this guy is in jail?


----------



## poochee

pyritechips said:


> I wonder why this guy is in jail?


----------



## ekim68

It got up to 91 degrees here today so we went to the beach....Florence is about an hour away and there are some cool beaches just north so we took the kids and their dogs and enjoyed the 64 degree weather....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> It got up to 91 degrees here today so we went to the beach....Florence is about an hour away and there are some cool beaches just north so we took the kids and their dogs and enjoyed the 64 degree weather....


Nice!


----------



## ekim68

Every year about this time Junction City, the town just north of us, throws the Scandinavian Festival and we do the walk out into the countryside. (It used to be a 4 mile walk but this year it was shortened to 5K, and that's okay because I'm not getting younger... ) I took a couple of pictures of a sign advertising farm produce for sale at one of the smaller farms during the walk...Note the two different spellings of garlic...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Every year about this time Junction City, the town just north of us, throws the Scandinavian Festival and we do the walk out into the countryside. (It used to be a 4 mile walk but this year it was shortened to 5K, and that's okay because I'm not getting younger... ) I took a couple of pictures of a sign advertising farm produce for sale at one of the smaller farms during the walk...Note the two different spellings of garlic...


Sounds like fun!


----------



## 1002richards

ekim68 said:


> It got up to 91 degrees here today so we went to the beach....Florence is about an hour away and there are some cool beaches just north so we took the kids and their dogs and enjoyed the 64 degree weather....


Looks fantastic!!


----------



## ekim68

We live in an area that has Blackberry bushes almost everywhere you step...Today was a good day to go pick some...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We live in an area that has Blackberry bushes almost everywhere you step...Today was a good day to go pick some...


Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

I'm gonna make a cobbler tomorrow and anyone who wants a piece please hold up your hand....I'll try to fit it through the wires to TSG.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I'm gonna make a cobbler tomorrow and anyone who wants a piece please hold up your hand....I'll try to fit it through the wires to TSG.....


Over here!! Haven't had a blackberry cobbler in years! My Grandmother used to make them when I visited them in the summer.


----------



## ekim68

Looks like my Granddaughter is going with me to pick more tomorrow.... I have a good life....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Looks like my Granddaughter is going with me to pick more tomorrow.... I have a good life....


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well it turns out I didn't make a cobbler, however I made a crumble....Same ingredients just put together differently...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well it turns out I didn't make a cobbler, however I made a crumble....Same ingredients just put together differently...


Yummy, yummy!


----------



## ekim68

Well we had our Eugene Celebration Parade today and I got a few pictures, including an Octupi Eugene entry...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well we had our Eugene Celebration Parade today and I got a few pictures, including an Octupi Eugene entry...


Fun Time.


----------



## ekim68

Ok, name dropping time... My wife and I took a walk on the River Path this morning and a bunch of bicyclists passed us by and stopped to fix one of the bikes....The guy that did the fixing was Tony Dungy...He has a house here and his son is on the Duck football team...

(For those who aren't football fans, Tony coached the Colts to a Superbowl win..).


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Ok, name dropping time... My wife and I took a walk on the River Path this morning and a bunch of bicyclists passed us by and stopped to fix one of the bikes....The guy that did the fixing was Tony Dungy...He has a house here and his son is on the Duck football team...
> 
> (For those who aren't football fans, Tony coached the Colts to a Superbowl win..).


----------



## lili5689

Unproductive. Sat in my room on my laptop all day and had little to eat so I'm hungry


----------



## poochee

Had lunch at The Weinery, a place that specializes in hot dogs. You pick from a hot dog menu. I had a cup of hot dog and chili and a cup of potatoe salad. The only place other than home where I will eat chili or potato salad. Delicious! They have been in business 45 years.


----------



## ekim68

Well we went to see my Son-in-Law play Kickball this evening at Tugman Park....:up:


----------



## ekim68

One of the rivers that runs through our town is bordered on both sides with walking and bike paths and there are parks along the way. We took a walk in the park this afternoon and I took some pictures and here are a couple:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> One of the rivers that runs through our town is bordered on both sides with walking and bike paths and there are parks along the way. We took a walk in the park this afternoon and I took some pictures and here are a couple:


Nice park.


----------



## ekim68

I've become a firm believer that you should take as many pictures of your life as you can..It's your legacy.


----------



## ekim68

My Wife and I took a walk on the River Path today and we met this Heron who seemed to be looking for dinner....


----------



## poochee

That's a nice pic.


----------



## ekim68

Well here it is at the end of September yet again... We went to one of the farms to get the last of the grapes and peaches specials and while there took this picture of Autumn....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well here it is at the end of September yet again... We went to one of the farms to get the last of the grapes and peaches specials and while there took this picture of Autumn....


----------



## ekim68

To celebrate my Son-in-Law's birthday last night we went to the Duck's Volleyball match where they served up a Win against the Number Two team, Washington Huskies, in the nation. A fine way to finish a Birthday Party....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> To celebrate my Son-in-Law's birthday last night we went to the Duck's Volleyball match where they served up a Win against the Number Two team, Washington Huskies, in the nation. A fine way to finish a Birthday Party....


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well I made some pumpkin, chocolate chip cookies today...Seems appropriate with the leaves changing colors...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I made some pumpkin, chocolate chip cookies today...Seems appropriate with the leaves changing colors...


Yummy!!


----------



## ekim68

Well it's that time of year and after carving pumpkins last night we saved the seeds for roasting. And here they are:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well it's that time of year and after carving pumpkins last night we saved the seeds for roasting. And here they are:


----------



## ekim68

Geez, every time I look into the mirror I see less and less hair on my head. It's clear to me that I've got to get a new mirror...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Geez, every time I look into the mirror I see less and less hair on my head. It's clear to me that I've got to get a new mirror...


----------



## FredeGail

Today's weather has just been horrifying, really. Biking around the streets ain't that funny after all.


----------



## ekim68

Well I was due for a haircut and I trade for haircuts...:up: Especially with so little of it left... My friend Kari cuts my hair and I traded her a Lemon Loaf....


----------



## hewee

That looks good. What you coat it with that is dripping? Sugar?


----------



## ekim68

The Glaze is a cup of sugar with the juice of three lemons heated until sugar is dissolved and spread across the tops of the loafs while still warm.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I was due for a haircut and I trade for haircuts...:up: Especially with so little of it left... My friend Kari cuts my hair and I traded her a Lemon Loaf....


Yummy!!


----------



## hewee

Thanks ekim68


----------



## eggplant43

I'd be glad to trade with you.


----------



## ekim68

Every time we go to the coast we pick up colorful rocks on the beach. I finished tumbling a batch and my Granddaughter and I will be making gifts of them for Christmas this year...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Every time we go to the coast we pick up colorful rocks on the beach. I finished tumbling a batch and my Granddaughter and I will be making gifts of them for Christmas this year...


Collection.


----------



## hewee

Very nice find you got there.


----------



## ekim68

As an aside, we got that tumbler for our Grandkids several years back and they never used it. So I "borrowed" it back and it works like a champ....:up:


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> As an aside, we got that tumbler for our Grandkids several years back and they never used it. So I "borrowed" it back and it works like a champ....:up:


Great deal there on that. Now you know to get them think you know they don't like and what you want.


----------



## ekim68

Very clever Harry, but I'm not that clever.... I was planning on giving it back...


----------



## ekim68

My favorite 'Saying of the Day' comes from my niece....



> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
> ...dont forget to set your scales back 10 pounds tonight


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My favorite 'Saying of the Day' comes from my niece....


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well yesterday I went and renewed my driver's license and they took a picture of me for the card. As I looked at the picture I wondered when I got so old. I think it's darned inappropriate that time should pass so quickly without my consent..


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well yesterday I went and renewed my driver's license and they took a picture of me for the card. As I looked at the picture I wondered when I got so old. I think it's darned inappropriate that time should pass so quickly without my consent..


----------



## poochee

Finally finished writing my Christmas cards! Had them for a month but procrastined as usual.


----------



## ekim68

Well I got the message when our Kids brought me a bag of lemons....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I got the message when our Kids brought me a bag of lemons....


Yummy!


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Well I got the message when our Kids brought me a bag of lemons....


Now those look so good. :up:

So you get the box of lemons, bananas, apples and pumpkins and Bug bag bag of 100% whole wheat I mailed you?


----------



## ekim68

I'm still waiting on them Harry...Mail's been slow lately....


----------



## Bush Lady

ekim68 said:


> Well I got the message when our Kids brought me a bag of lemons....


Lemons are sour. Like I sometimes am. And Cookie just gave me another infraction. Because I am blowing steam.
Well I have to take the good with the bad, I suppose.
I seem to be getting myself into trouble lately.


----------



## ekim68

However, Bush Lady, fresh lemon juice heated with sugar makes a wonderful glaze, eh?  I hope you have a good holiday season and remember when you're here, it's one part of your world....If you get all up tight at home then get one of those feinting goats and yell at it a few times....And then come here with an anecdote.... (BTW, don't get Cookie mad at you because you have some fine recipes that you share with us and I'd miss them... )


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> I'm still waiting on them Harry...Mail's been slow lately....


Yea I know. Should of ised UPS.


----------



## ekim68

Merry Christmas Harry... :up: On to the next year, eh?


----------



## hewee

Have a good one Mike.


----------



## Bush Lady

ekim68 said:


> However, Bush Lady, fresh lemon juice heated with sugar makes a wonderful glaze, eh?  I hope you have a good holiday season and remember when you're here, it's one part of your world....If you get all up tight at home then get one of those feinting goats and yell at it a few times....And then come here with an anecdote.... (BTW, don't get Cookie mad at you because you have some fine recipes that you share with us and I'd miss them... )


I don't think Cookie is mad at me. When she gave me a warning about the first time I put up an impropriate peeve, she put a smiling face at the end. I don't think she wants me gone either.


----------



## Cookiegal

Of course I don't want you to leave or see your account banned Bush Lady. I believe that you now understand that this is not the proper venue for airing details of specific and particularly intimate personal problems. The topics here are meant to be light-hearted discussions of a more general nature. I wish you Happy Holidays and hope for better times ahead for you.


----------



## Bush Lady

Cookiegal said:


> Of course I don't want you to leave or see your account banned Bush Lady. I believe that you now understand that this is not the proper venue for airing details of specific and particularly intimate personal problems. The topics here are meant to be light-hearted discussions of a more general nature. I wish you Happy Holidays and hope for better times ahead for you.


Thank you Cookiegal for understanding. And I will make sure I have a Happy Holiday Season. You can count on it.


----------



## Blackmirror

Bush Lady said:


> I don't think Cookie is mad at me. When she gave me a warning about the first time I put up an impropriate peeve, she put a smiling face at the end. I don't think she wants me gone either.


She is one hell of a lady
well *im* still here Bush Lady

now where did i put that sound thread


----------



## Cookiegal

Bush Lady said:


> Thank you Cookiegal for understanding. And I will make sure I have a Happy Holiday Season. You can count on it.


:up::up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Blackmirror said:


> She is one hell of a lady
> well *im* still here Bush Lady
> 
> now where did i put that sound thread


Hi Donna. Happy Holidays to you too.


----------



## Blackmirror

Cookiegal said:


> Hi Donna. Happy Holidays to you too.


Hugs CG 
hope next year is *your* year sister


----------



## Cookiegal

Blackmirror said:


> Hugs CG
> hope next year is *your* year sister


That would be nice. Thanks Donna. Hugs back at ya.


----------



## [email protected]

I started no diaper weekend for the kiddo...well at least daytime...we will see how this goes. im not excited.


----------



## ekim68

Today is my Grandson's 18th birthday....How did 216 months fly by so fast?  Here's a song he sang about eight years ago....

Young Star


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Today is my Grandson's 18th birthday....How did 216 months fly by so fast?  Here's a song he sang about eight years ago....
> 
> Young Star


----------



## ekim68

Well the family came over today and as usual my Grandkids gravitated to the Older Computer....


----------



## eggplant43

Cute!


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well the family came over today and as usual my Grandkids gravitated to the Older Computer....


----------



## ekim68

For the Holidays, my family got me a lot of Baking Stuff and I'm finally using the last of the flour, chocolate chips, pumpkin, and sugar....It's still pretty cool in our area right now so baking is warm in several ways... My pumpkin chocolate cookies....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> For the Holidays, my family got me a lot of Baking Stuff and I'm finally using the last of the flour, chocolate chips, pumpkin, and sugar....It's still pretty cool in our area right now so baking is warm in several ways... My pumpkin chocolate cookies....


Yummy!


----------



## sweetrose

i made a nice fruit cake for church.and then tock me dog out.


----------



## ekim68

I have a photographer friend who lives outside of our town and this is his blog...Great pictures...:up:

Here

(Not promoting, just sharing.. )


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I have a photographer friend who lives outside of our town and this is his blog...Great pictures...:up:
> 
> Here
> 
> (Not promoting, just sharing.. )


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> I have a photographer friend who lives outside of our town and this is his blog...Great pictures...:up:
> 
> Here
> 
> (Not promoting, just sharing.. )


Well share this back to Bill.
I like the leaves in The Dead of Winter


----------



## ekim68

I will Harry...:up:


----------



## ekim68

There's an organization in our area called Warm Beds that supplies beds in warm places to homeless people when the weather gets cold. We went to an event today and made donations to the group and watched a couple of musical acts...:up: It reminds me of the Good that people can do for our local community. Over the last three years Warm Beds has provided 15,000 beds to the homeless on really cold nights...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> There's an organization in our area called Warm Beds that supplies beds in warm places to homeless people when the weather gets cold. We went to an event today and made donations to the group and watched a couple of musical acts...:up: It reminds me of the Good that people can do for our local community. Over the last three years Warm Beds has provided 15,000 beds to the homeless on really cold nights...


:up:


----------



## ekim68

We can all make a difference, even if we donate to watch some music and drink a beverage....


----------



## ekim68

Mary and I took a five mile walk today and I got this picture before we crossed the river.. (Looks like the boy is shepherding the geese... )


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Mary and I took a five mile walk today and I got this picture before we crossed the river.. (Looks like the boy is shepherding the geese... )


Neat!


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> There's an organization in our area called Warm Beds that supplies beds in warm places to homeless people when the weather gets cold. We went to an event today and made donations to the group and watched a couple of musical acts...:up: It reminds me of the Good that people can do for our local community. Over the last three years Warm Beds has provided 15,000 beds to the homeless on really cold nights...


That is great to hear. I know they are needed here and we are a lot warmer then other places. With so many empty building you think it be easy to help but no one wants a place by them.


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> With so many empty building you think it be easy to help but no one wants a place by them.


You're right Harry, we seemed to have lost the meaning of Community....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> You're right Harry, we seemed to have lost the meaning of Community....


That is how we have gotten over the years after we have taken God away from the lives we live.


----------



## ekim68

Down the road a couple of blocks from where I live is a coffee kiosk my wife and I visit on the weekends and every Saturday they have a trivia question and if you answer it correctly you get half-priced coffee. Well I didn't get it right this morning but I had to share the trivia. The question was 'How many days would it take for a snail to travel a mile?' The answer: 115 days.... Talk about slow motion....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Down the road a couple of blocks from where I live is a coffee kiosk my wife and I visit on the weekends and every Saturday they have a trivia question and if you answer it correctly you get half-priced coffee. Well I didn't get it right this morning but I had to share the trivia. The question was 'How many days would it take for a snail to travel a mile?' The answer: 115 days.... Talk about slow motion....


Yep.


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk along the River today and it was cold and foggy, but we came across that tree with the Blue Herons...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Took a walk along the River today and it was cold and foggy, but we came across that tree with the Blue Herons...


Nice pic!


----------



## ekim68

Well I did it again.... I posted on a site and left one word out...It was totally different than what I meant....Geez, I need to keep better housekeeping on my written thoughts....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I did it again.... I posted on a site and left one word out...It was totally different than what I meant....Geez, I need to keep better housekeeping on my written thoughts....


----------



## ekim68

I made some zesty orange rolls today and the family liked them...:up:


----------



## hewee

Bet I would love the zesty orange rolls too if I could get a warm one with some honey on it with a glass of milk.


----------



## ekim68

My latest restoration project...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My latest restoration project...


What is that? However it is neat looking.


----------



## ekim68

It's an Olivetti Adding Machine. Mechanical and manual, that is, no electricity. A 1960's version of a Computer....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> It's an Olivetti Adding Machine. Mechanical and manual, that is, no electricity. A 1960's version of a Computer....


Nice!


----------



## ekim68

Everything works too...:up: Ah, they don't make 'em like they used to.....


----------



## Blackmirror

I cooked a leg of venison for tea

yukkk lol


----------



## ekim68

Blackmirror said:


> I cooked a leg of venison for tea
> 
> yukkk lol


What?


----------



## ekim68

Well tonight's the night to 'Spring Forward' on Daylight Savings Time here on the East Coast of the Pacific Ocean... Time to set the Clocks one hour forward so our Evenings will be lighter longer....:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well tonight's the night to 'Spring Forward' on Daylight Savings Time here on the East Coast of the Pacific Ocean... Time to set the Clocks one hour forward so our Evenings will be lighter longer....:up:


:up:


----------



## ekim68

This is a site of a friend of mine who lives just outside of town. He posts pictures during the year that I think are pretty cool...


Listening for Thunder


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This is a site of a friend of mine who lives just outside of town. He posts pictures during the year that I think are pretty cool...
> 
> 
> Listening for Thunder


He is a fantastic photographer. Very artistic.


----------



## ekim68

I helped a friend put up a greenhouse a couple of days ago and it went pretty smooth, even for a couple of old goats like us. The instructions on putting it together pressed an important step in the process of assembly....It said "Don't drink beer while putting this together as it could alter the structure". Well, Duh!.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I helped a friend put up a greenhouse a couple of days ago and it went pretty smooth, even for a couple of old goats like us. The instructions on putting it together pressed an important step in the process of assembly....It said "Don't drink beer while putting this together as it could alter the structure". Well, Duh!.....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> I helped a friend put up a greenhouse a couple of days ago and it went pretty smooth, even for a couple of old goats like us. The instructions on putting it together pressed an important step in the process of assembly....It said "Don't drink beer while putting this together as it could alter the structure". Well, Duh!.....


So very true.

My brothers kid moved some weeks back and he gor all his friends to help out and they were all drinking. Got moved real fast with 6 people but also things got broken.


----------



## ekim68

Well the weather is starting to warm up, got up to 62 yesterday, and when it does I don't like to bake because the oven heats up the house. So it's time to clean out the baking supplies and today I made some cookies. I've got to deliver some to my Grandkids and hopefully bribe them to help me with yard work this weekend...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well the weather is starting to warm up, got up to 62 yesterday, and when it does I don't like to bake because the oven heats up the house. So it's time to clean out the baking supplies and today I made some cookies. *I've got to deliver some to my Grandkids and hopefully bribe them to help me with yard work this weekend*...


Yummy! Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ekim68

Well I worked on a machine this past weekend that required me to stretch my brain to remember certain adjustments to a mechanism that I hadn't worked on for fifteen years...So a question.... Is that Devolving?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I worked on a machine this past weekend that required me to stretch my brain to remember certain adjustments to a mechanism that I hadn't worked on for fifteen years...So a question.... Is that Devolving?


----------



## ekim68

Well my Wife came across a Lemon Cookie Recipe on the Internet and so we just had to make them...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well my Wife came across a Lemon Cookie Recipe on the Internet and so we just had to make them...


They look like they taste gooooooooood!


----------



## hewee

Bet they are real good.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, they are Harry, and only four ingredients.....:up:


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Yep, they are Harry, and only four ingredients.....:up:


Wow now that is simple and to have it taste great too is the way to go.

Can you tell what they are and how to make them? --- Please  I know it's a link online.


----------



## ekim68

Well here you go Harry. (I have to tell you that in our household we use the low fat Cool Whip and it's good... )

Lemon-Cake-Cookies


----------



## hewee

Hey a cake mix has a lot of other ingredients so now your wau over the 4 ingredients so got to pass on them now.

I know they look good and will taste good but to many bad things in it

See why on this and other foods.

http://www.foodfacts.com/NutritionF...-Crocker-Super-Moist-Lemon-Cake-Mix--oz/11448

OK I can eat some still online and be OK. 

Thanks


----------



## ekim68

Yep, you're right...The ingredients count is way over, but I thought it was a cool marketing tool...Most of the time I make everything from scratch but this was worth the effort...


----------



## ekim68

The weather is good and dry so it's a good day for a drive to our Favorite Chowder House....


----------



## hewee

Cooking from from scratch is always better and two people can make the very same but one will be better then the other because they will not be 100% the same.

Bet that was a good place to go to.

I went to Cattlemens for dinner with others at church. http://www.beststeakinthewest.com/dix.htm 
We were in the back in our room so was really nice.
Was getting the "Grilled Atlantic Salmon" but got this and glad I did.

Spinach Ravioli	
Mozzarella and spinach filled ravioli tossed with pesto, 
tomatoes, and feta 
All of our dinners include tossed salad, hot sourdough french bread, a baked potato and our famous Ranch Style beans.

That Spinach Ravioli was so good and wow the feta cheese they had on it made it even better. Going to buy some feta cheese the next time I am at the co-op because it taste so good. I know I have had it but it was muxed up in other things so much it covered up the taste.
I got left over too with added feta cheese because the one lady did not like it so took it off her place and now I got it. 

So guess what I get for dinner. 

Can't wait to get some more feta cheese.

19 delicious ways to use feta cheese
http://www.olivetomato.com/19-delicious-ways-to-use-feta-cheese/


----------



## ekim68

Wow, sounds like a great dinner... Thanks for the links...:up: We make a lot of Greek Salads and keep Feta on hand regularly...


----------



## ekim68

Are you lost greenmatter?


----------



## ekim68

Went to the Beach above Florence last week and came upon this Sand Castle....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Went to the Beach above Florence last week and came upon this Sand Castle....


----------



## hewee

Wow not a bad looking Beach for up north. So much wood and junk are at them around here.


----------



## Izme

I have lived fom day to day
but what can I say?
build mountais outta clay
go stack some hay


----------



## ekim68

Just tried my first Gluten-free bread and it's pretty good. Now I'm gonna collect some recipes and make some...I'll get back with some pictures...


----------



## hewee

What brand sis you get?

You see more Gluten-free bread but have not had any yet.

Was eating and still do California Style Complete Protein Bread, 24 oz. but started eating  Ezekiel 4:9® Flax Sprouted Whole Grain Bread and really like it and think I will make this my new bread.

I always like fresh bread and never like putting it in the fridge. With the foodforlife breads you buy from the fridge and keep in the fridge. I had an Ezekiel 4:9 before and said it was OK but not something I want all the time. The ezekiel-49-flax-sprouted-whole-grain-bread I think is new and only Whole Foods has it.

I really like it and a plus is unlike other breads that don't stay fresh and dried in and out of the fridge the ezekiel-49-flax-sprouted-whole-grain-bread was just as good to the last slice.
Lets see I got the ezekiel-49-flax-sprouted-whole-grain-bread on the 5th and just finished it today and it keep well and tasted the same.
In this house in the warm weather I was only keep a 1/3 of a loaf at a time and still it was not fresh the way you like it best. Even buying the bread it is fresher then other time. So this ezekiel that is always in the fridge taste the same from the 1st to the last slice.

This has a grade on the foods. 
http://www.foodfacts.com/NutritionF...rnia-Style-Complete-Protein-Bread-24-oz/22087 has a B and the bad is added sugar.
Food For Life breads over all are better and the one I got is not listed because I think it's new.
http://www.foodfacts.com/index.php?...tegory=234&subcategory=234&bdf=Food+For+Life;

Sad part is most things have a low grade so that tell you it's best to make your own.

http://www.foodfacts.com/index.php?...gen=Wheat;&subcategory=0&bdfs=1&page_limit=50

Like to try Shiloh Farms bread and other foods but they are not around here.


----------



## ekim68

Good links Harry, thanks. I do make a lot of my own bread and made a couple of whole wheat loaves last week. Love the molasses flavor, and the other basic ingredients are whole wheat flour, you have to let it rise longer because it's so dense, yeast, salt, a little sugar, and water. Got to make use of the cooler weather because when it warms up I don't have an air conditioner so I don't like to turn the oven on...


----------



## hewee

You're welcome ekim68. 
The Food Facts site can make you think twice on what your eating and change like I just did on the bread.

I have started using molasses or "organic unsulphured blackstrap molasses" and been adding it to the juices I make.
Then last night I had two tea spoons and some milk before bed. Going to try and remember to so that each night. I should of had warm milk and raw jersey milk would be best.
The more you taste it the better it gets because at first it was hard to get use to but now I like it.

Said to help you sleep and many other things. 
http://www.natural-health-restored.com/blackstrap-molasses.html

So will be a lot more molasses around here.

Bad thing is the molasses seems to only come on the small bottles but really that is not bad because I keep on the counter so don't want it to go bad and the summer it will get warmer.

Get a water cooler for the house. Cheaper to run and if it does get hotter then take the water house to it so the pads are nice and wet.


----------



## ekim68

Well it's turning Spring around here and here are some flowers from across the street at a local church....


----------



## hewee

How nice to see all those Tulips.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well it's turning Spring around here and here are some flowers from across the street at a local church....


Beautiful.


----------



## hewee

My back yard. 

http://wallpaperscraft.com/image/tu...kenhof_netherlands_beauty_21984_1920x1080.jpg


----------



## ekim68

Not opening for me....


----------



## hewee

Maybe the java script.

Your see the image and then click on it to see a larger and then view image or download to see the full image like I had in other link.

Ok it looks like trouble getting to the site.
http://wallpaperscraft.com
or
http://wallpaperscraft.com/search/keywords?q=tulips

Here it is again.
http://wallpaperscraft.com/wallpape...ees_garden_keukenhof_netherlands_beauty_21984

Now need the java script for the site and google to run to get everything to work.
Then your see "Your Resolution" you have on your monitor show up. Your have the drop down work and the "Resize Wallpaper" link work that lets you make your own size.

A great site full of the best and they say "Upload Wallpaper With Best Quality" so they are not adding a limit on them.

I got a USB drive and have it on on the TV that has a USB plug.
See post here. http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-reviews/1094582-samsung-27-class-1080p-led.html

I till you they look so good on the bigger and better screen. 
The TV lets me play music and see video and images so I pick a folder of image or I can pick what images and watch a slide show and list to things at the same time.
Later I like to hook the PC to it too because it's also a monitor. 
Not bad for all that for under $300.00 with tax.


----------



## ekim68

BTW, the original link finally opened for me and it's beautiful...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Across the River from our town is Springfield and within it's City Limits is a working Filbert Farm owned by the City. It's 250 acres bordering the Willamette River and it has meadows and patches of Forest within. My wife and I took a five mile walk there today and I have to think that this place, Dorris Ranch, is the best kept secret in town... Got a bunch of pictures this morning and here is one of an old tractor...


----------



## hewee

Glad you got the link to work. Bet you know now it really is not my back yard. 

Looks like that has been there many years. Kids play on it? I ask because of all the dirt around it as it's walked on all the time.


----------



## ekim68

Well, yeah I suspected that your backyard wouldn't look that way...


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Well, yeah I suspected that your backyard wouldn't look that way...


Not now but...Some day in the next life it will be like that all over.


----------



## ekim68

Another taste of Oregon from our little hike yesterday only fifteen minutes away....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another taste of Oregon from our little hike yesterday only fifteen minutes away....


Lovely scenery.


----------



## ekim68

Well, my Grandson is in his Senior year in High School and this is the last season for him playing lacrosse. Proud I am..


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Well, my Grandson is in his Senior year in High School and this is the last season for him playing lacrosse. Proud I am..


Looks just like you, I think? 

Hey really that's great to hear. :up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well, my Grandson is in his Senior year in High School and this is the last season for him playing lacrosse. Proud I am..


----------



## ekim68

We had the Eugene Marathon today and this picture was taken at the twenty-two Mile mark.  There were over 8,000 runners and walkers and many of them wore shirts that said 'Boston Strong' and 'Run United'...It was a beautiful day for it..


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We had the Eugene Marathon today and this picture was taken at the twenty-two Mile mark.  There were over 8,000 runners and walkers and many of them wore shirts that said 'Boston Strong' and 'Run United'...It was a beautiful day for it..


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well we did our first tilling of our Communal Garden this past weekend and my back's reminding me of it even now.  We'll till it one more time and start planting within the next two weeks. Our growing season is normally between the end of May through the end of September. (I still have some frozen corn from our last harvest.. )


----------



## hewee

Better get a garden tractor and a better so others will ask you to do there garden and you can make money doing it. 

So how you keep your corn all year? Dad always gets bags from the place down the road and keep the corn in the husk and in the paper bag in the deep freeze and it stay good and not get freeze burn and taste just as good as the day he got the year before.


----------



## ekim68

We harvested the corn last October and I have a Foodsaver vacuum seal appliance that does the job... Probably good for another four months, but I think it will be gone sooner than that..


----------



## hewee

Well try the way I said.
Do a test.
1. Just food saver
2. Leave husk on and put in paper bag.
3. Leave husk on and and use food saver.

I have a food saver so know they do but think the leaving the husk on works better but have not tested it.
Will say the deep freeze was a older one from the 1960's so was not frost free so you did not have all that air blowing around that burns the food so number 3 may be better.

I know I like the older fridges and freezers better in how some thing keep longer even if had to defrost the freezer.


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk on the River Path today and found a few Geese with their babies.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We took a walk on the River Path today and found a few Geese with their babies.....


----------



## hewee

Woe look at them all. Now get some of you taking the geese for a walk.  Don't forget the bag of bread crumbs.


----------



## ekim68

Instead of bread crumbs we go to the local feed store and get cracked corn for the geese and ducks. It's much healthier for them and you should see them scrambling for the food. They remind me of Keystone Cops...  

I have an arrangement with a friend who cuts my hair, (what there is left), and I give her baked goods for the haircut. Well, it cooled down a bit here in the last few days so I turned on the oven and made lemon loafs. Mission accomplished today..:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Instead of bread crumbs we go to the local feed store and get cracked corn for the geese and ducks. It's much healthier for them and you should see them scrambling for the food. They remind me of Keystone Cops...
> 
> I have an arrangement with a friend who cuts my hair, (what there is left), and I give her baked goods for the haircut. *Well, it cooled down a bit here in the last few days so I turned on the oven and made lemon loafs. * Mission accomplished today..:up:


Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

Well my Grandson's Lacrosse team made the State playoffs and won in the first round. First time ever....:up: But the second round showed them the door...I'm so proud.... Go Lancers, Good Year....:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well my Grandson's Lacrosse team made the State playoffs and won in the first round. First time ever....:up: But the second round showed them the door...I'm so proud.... Go Lancers, Good Year....:up:


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well I kind of have to share this as a senior moment...I recently picked up my reading glasses and I thought my right eye had gone bad....I was checking books and mirrors for comparisons of read ability and I didn't see it... I finally 'sighted' a shiny thing on the chair and it was a piece of glass....The perfect size for the right side of my reading glasses...*sigh* 

No Worries Mate.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I kind of have to share this as a senior moment...I recently picked up my reading glasses and I thought my right eye had gone bad....I was checking books and mirrors for comparisons of read ability and I didn't see it... I finally 'sighted' a shiny thing on the chair and it was a piece of glass....The perfect size for the right side of my reading glasses...*sigh*
> 
> No Worries Mate.....


 One day, being in a hurry, I ran out the door into the car and as I was driving things didn't look quite right. I forgot to put my distance glasses on! Fortunately, I can see well enough without them so got back home safely!


----------



## hewee

I out at a car helping someone and we heard a radio and I knew that people just went inside. He locked the car door on the drivers side with the car also running and the radio on. Good thing the one side was not locked or we would had a harder time from the cracked windows. 
Also if we did not have to go back out to get something from the one car that car would been running all the time. 

I have in the pass drove with one eye because the glasses broke and I only had the one lens.
Another time I broke the ear piece but had the hinged end of it still and the Strap Eyeglass Cord fit over it so I used that a couple weeks like that till I got back home from trip.


----------



## ekim68

Sounds like you've had an Adventurist Life Harry....


----------



## hewee

Yes I do sometimes.


----------



## ekim68

Well I've been making my own bread for about ten years now, much cheaper and better tasting than the store stuff, and I've always made a double loaf batch...The problem is that it's not quite two loaves in size, especially in the Rise....Believe me I've tried different consistencies, different temperatures, different times with different temperatures and I've come to the conclusion that I need a different size loaf pan.... Has anyone tried one of these? I'm about ready to make the jump...


----------



## ekim68

Well my Wife stopped by the Farm today and picked up a flat of Strawberries and it is a good and sweet crop this year. She made a batch of ice cream with a few cups and I used the FoodSaver to freeze the rest....


----------



## hewee

That's great. Hey you got air in the bags. He hee I know you got to watch doing that. I did bread and really had to watch out.
Wonder it you could freeze the Strawberries a short time first and then bag them so you can take more air out of the bag. Just get them colder and harder so they will not smash as you take all the air out. May make them last longer too.

Yummy


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well my Wife stopped by the Farm today and picked up a flat of Strawberries and it is a good and sweet crop this year. She made a batch of ice cream with a few cups and I used the FoodSaver to freeze the rest....


Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> Wonder it you could freeze the Strawberries a short time first and then bag them so you can take more air out of the bag. Just get them colder and harder so they will not smash as you take all the air out. May make them last longer too.
> 
> Yummy


That's a great idea Harry...I'm gonna write it down and try it on the next batch...:up: Thanks...


----------



## ekim68

By the way, you got good eyes....The air looks all sucked out to me....


----------



## hewee

Do not get frost in then. You want to just make then more harder and dryer (less juice) I can see all the juice in the bag that you have to watch out on because it get sucked into the seal and sealer. So getting then good and cold first should help then from having as much juice and from getting smashed when you take more air out.

I can see air in 4 bag pretty good with these eagle eyes and a zoomed in image. 

I wanted to bring water melon for pot luck at church. Cutting up bite size made it to easy to smash. I also cut them up at room temp so they are not cold. So then I made slices and cut them in half. Had to use the moist setting and then watch out do not over do it. Came out good and and I made each sealed bag the size of the ice chest so that made it even better because I got more in the ice chest and it was not as heavy with no dishes. Plus I had lots of it so as others when home I gave then some and I was not out any dishes.

I am getting hooked on water melon. Stated getting these bigger ones and they have seeds but they are so good. I can easy eat a whole melon in less then a week.


----------



## ekim68

Well I made parmesan flat bread today and it turned out good in texture and taste...:up: Once again I learned that the second rise of the dough was very important because the bread wasn't supposed to be flat...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I made parmesan flat bread today and it turned out good in texture and taste...:up: Once again I learned that the second rise of the dough was very important because the bread wasn't supposed to be flat...


Looks delicious.


----------



## hewee

As long as it taste good it will not be wasted.


----------



## ekim68

We had my Grandson's Graduation Party on the Beach today and it's another event to mark in the passage of Time...Thought I'd share this picture of our wonderful coast....


----------



## hewee

Goof to hear. Bet he is happy also.


----------



## ekim68

Well our neighborhood garden is perking up a bit....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well our neighborhood garden is perking up a bit....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We had my Grandson's Graduation Party on the Beach today and it's another event to mark in the passage of Time...Thought I'd share this picture of our wonderful coast....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Well our neighborhood garden is perking up a bit....


A big garden but is not yours bigger?


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> A big garden but is not yours bigger?


That's the one I'm a contributor to....:up: My own is smaller but I already have lettuce and peppers....


----------



## ekim68

Well it got up to 96 degrees today in Eugene so we did what almost everyone did, we went to the beach where it was 25 degrees cooler.... On the way back we stopped in Florence and I took this picture of part of the Fishing Fleet...


----------



## hewee

So are both your thumbs Green. 

Nice day on the water.

Was too hot here at 110. Was going to be 115 Monday but now it may be 109 so that's a lot better. Bad thing is it was to stop Wednesday and now it's Friday but they said it may be longer. Worse part is the hotter nights so it does not cool off.

Your weather there http://classic.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=44.12305450,-123.21861267 is better then here. http://classic.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=95660&searchType=WEATHER


----------



## ekim68

You know Harry, I've been observing a number of Weather Services and, IMO, they are either Early on their Reports, or Late...They just don't seem to have the Time Thing down just yet.... That said, it is Summer after all.....


----------



## hewee

They have been off for years and I go to the site I posted each day and look at it many.
If you go down to the Weather History for This Location your see from 1 to 5 minutes or so because station does more or less. 
So looking at it I have seen why the weather has gotten worse and even forecast better then the news by looking at the history. You see the wind and gust go away around 6 to 8 PM and does a lot and that is why we now have warmer nights then we used to.
Also like the site because you can look at weather all over town by clicking from the list at the bottom. 
We had all that wind come in and the forecast of 115 changed to 109 but look and it stopped at 8:00 pm and it's 88.9 out still. So it may not be cooler like they say because we need the cooler night wind to cool things off.


----------



## ekim68

Well it's that time of the year so we headed up to the Farm for Blueberries...This marks the ninth straight year we've taken our Granddaughter.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well it's that time of the year so we headed up to the Farm for Blueberries...This marks the ninth straight year we've taken our Granddaughter.....


Delicious.


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Well it's that time of the year so we headed up to the Farm for Blueberries...This marks the ninth straight year we've taken our Granddaughter.....


How very nice. Wow I can make a meal eating Blueberries. I love them so much.


----------



## ekim68

Me too Harry.... It's so warm out at the Farm that the Harvest may only last a couple of weeks rather than the usual month. We're going out again on the Weekend to scoop a whole bunch more.... I just got done sealing up seven bags and in each bag there are about two cups....


----------



## hewee

You need a LOT more then that to last all year. To bad they are not like they are before you bag them. I remember I got so many very ripe one that they sold them at 50% so I was all so happy. But I knew I had to do something so put them in bags like you did and froze them. But they are not the same as the fresh ones. Now still very good to add to other foods you make and eat.

Reminds me I need to get a big frozen bag at Costco. I love adding them to my juices I make.

Have fun eating them.


----------



## ekim68

Well we didn't freeze them all, Harry....We gave a third of the over six pounds of berries to our Kids, and saved a quart for the next day or two.....Fresh is Best....:up:


----------



## hewee

What you got to feed them to the kids? They will eat them all. 

I love picking them. Got mine from the bins at the store but you got to pick so I got all the best ones. 

Now why don't you grow them with that green thumb of yours. Get more then one type so you can have a longer season. 
May need a guard dog to keep others away. 

I miss growing up in Delaware where there are places every where you can pick from. We go out picking berries and eat them and fill up. Then all mom made with them. :up:


----------



## ekim68

You can always tell when the USA has a Birthday....Explosions and Fireworks everywhere...


----------



## hewee

Yes they just started going off here.  Going to be a long night. 

All so dry from the heatwave and 113 today so bet the fires will start too.


----------



## ekim68

Every year on the fourth of July our town has a Butte to Butte Run/Walk. It's 4.5 miles long with all kinds of characters, including us, in it... This year we had almost ten thousand people....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Every year on the fourth of July our town has a Butte to Butte Run/Walk. It's 4.5 miles long with all kinds of characters, including us, in it... This year we had almost ten thousand people....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Every year on the fourth of July our town has a Butte to Butte Run/Walk. It's 4.5 miles long with all kinds of characters, including us, in it... This year we had almost ten thousand people....


Great and went you get home you can fill up on Blueberries.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the reminder Harry....I'm gonna go blueberry picking later this week with my Granddaughter and I have to tell you that these are the Greatest Days of my life...Life is very good for me right now.... However, we got our first Radishes today and they're looking good....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Thanks for the reminder Harry....I'm gonna go blueberry picking later this week with my Granddaughter and I have to tell you that these are the Greatest Days of my life...*Life is very good for me right now.... *However, we got our first Radishes today and they're looking good....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Thanks for the reminder Harry....I'm gonna go blueberry picking later this week with my Granddaughter and I have to tell you that these are the Greatest Days of my life...Life is very good for me right now.... However, we got our first Radishes today and they're looking good....


You're welcome, More fresh blueberry. I was at the co-op and they had so many but at almost $8.00 a pound you don't want to get them all the time. I ate a couple and that was it. 
Good that all is going so good for you. Those are nice and big Radishes you got there.


----------



## ekim68

Well I cleared some brush from the back fence and I found these two trespassers or should I call them interlopers?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I cleared some brush from the back fence and I found these two trespassers or should I call them interlopers?


----------



## hewee

Will that is nice.

Well got here wild Berries ay the fence line the owner has tried for years to take away. Forget just what he said but a very deep rooted type that are very hard to do away with. Not good either growing at the fence line. Are not water or they would get out of control even more. 
Bet they the type the farmer used all along the edge of the ditch. We when in Delaware always went to the farms and picked them. Bet we got lots of junk from all the spraying they did on the crops.

http://www.ehow.com/how_8690506_control-wild-raspberries.html
Round Up they want you to use. Very Toxic bit now we can have more because the Government up the limits. We are getting Super weeds because this really is not working so you make it worse? That is crazy because it's a short term fix.


----------



## ekim68

Even though we are involved with a community garden with some friends, we still have a few plants on our back deck. Some peppers, basil, tomatoes, and tomatillos and they're starting to produce.... I love this time of year....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Even though we are involved with a community garden with some friends, we still have a few plants on our back deck. Some peppers, basil, tomatoes, and tomatillos and they're starting to produce.... I love this time of year....


----------



## ekim68

Went over to the big garden this morning and snapped a picture of the horseradish.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Went over to the big garden this morning and snapped a picture of the horseradish.....


Looking good!


----------



## ekim68

So maybe, poochee, you can post some of your neck-of-the-woods, eh?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> So maybe, poochee, you can post some of your neck-of-the-woods, eh?


When I learn how to do it.


----------



## ekim68

Went over to the Garden this morning and picked some peas. Now it's time to do some shucking.... Or would that be shelling?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Went over to the Garden this morning and picked some peas. Now it's time to do some shucking.... Or would that be shelling?


I think shucking refers to corn.

I remember shelling peas as a child. Busy work assigned to me to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## hewee

Yum yum yum... I love peas. Here is a place mat for your dinner of peas from your own picture.


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> I think shucking refers to corn.
> 
> I remember shelling peas as a child. Busy work assigned to me to keep me out of trouble.


So now we know what your in trouble again. You better start shelling peas again. 

My grandma would be behind the house on the cooler side shelling peas. They grew all the food they ate.

http://food52.com/blog/3897-down-dirty-shelling-peas-snow-peas-snap-peas


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Yum yum yum... I love peas. Here is a place mat for your dinner of peas from your own picture.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> So now we know what your in trouble again. *You better start shelling peas again*.
> 
> My grandma would be behind the house on the cooler side shelling peas. They grew all the food they ate.
> 
> http://food52.com/blog/3897-down-dirty-shelling-peas-snow-peas-snap-peas


----------



## hewee

How they grew the food I don't know but it did drain very good because it was almost all sand. Was not far from the beach in Maryland. Had to have dirt because it was on a hill and in the woods.


----------



## ekim68

My Grandson ask me to go fishing with him tomorrow, which we haven't done for four years, and tonight I'm rigging up gear and putting together some snacks. Here is a picture of him taken about eight years ago when he limited out in one of the local ponds....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My Grandson ask me to go fishing with him tomorrow, which we haven't done for four years, and tonight I'm rigging up gear and putting together some snacks. Here is a picture of him taken about eight years ago when he limited out in one of the local ponds....


Have a good time!

Handsome boy.


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> My Grandson ask me to go fishing with him tomorrow, which we haven't done for four years, and tonight I'm rigging up gear and putting together some snacks. Here is a picture of him taken about eight years ago when he limited out in one of the local ponds....


Hey nice catch. I guess those slipper fit him now.


----------



## ekim68

Harry, you're the second person who's noticed those slippers and I've posted this a number of times...Well done!! :up: You should have seen his muddy shoes before he slipped into those slippers.... 

Anyway this morning was a captured moment....(BTW, People, treasure the Good Moments you have with Friends and Family...:up: ) 

So we did well at the Pond but not so well at the River...(We were on the Sunny Side of the River and Fish Vacancies Signs were Everywhere... ) At the Ponds we caught and released a bunch but what was cool was when we were getting ready to leave, a Duck started chatting at my Grandson...  Actually it sounded more like a lecture on how to feed Ducks at the local Pond... Well, apparently my Grandson knew the language and fed the Ducks some snacks...:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Harry, you're the second person who's noticed those slippers and I've posted this a number of times...Well done!! :up: You should have seen his muddy shoes before he slipped into those slippers....
> 
> Anyway this morning was a captured moment*....(BTW, People, treasure the Good Moments you have with Friends and Family...:up: )
> *
> So we did well at the Pond but not so well at the River...(We were on the Sunny Side of the River and Fish Vacancies Signs were Everywhere... ) At the Ponds we caught and released a bunch but what was cool was when we were getting ready to leave, a Duck started chatting at my Grandson...  Actually it sounded more like a lecture on how to feed Ducks at the local Pond... Well, apparently my Grandson knew the language and fed the Ducks some snacks...:up:


:up:


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Harry, you're the second person who's noticed those slippers and I've posted this a number of times...Well done!! :up: You should have seen his muddy shoes before he slipped into those slippers....
> 
> Anyway this morning was a captured moment....(BTW, People, treasure the Good Moments you have with Friends and Family...:up: )
> 
> So we did well at the Pond but not so well at the River...(We were on the Sunny Side of the River and Fish Vacancies Signs were Everywhere... ) At the Ponds we caught and released a bunch but what was cool was when we were getting ready to leave, a Duck started chatting at my Grandson...  Actually it sounded more like a lecture on how to feed Ducks at the local Pond... Well, apparently my Grandson knew the language and fed the Ducks some snacks...:up:


Was easy to see the slippers. Also what looks like wind chimes that are laying down on the rail.


----------



## ekim68

A little embellishment from our latest adventure....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> A little embellishment from our latest adventure....


Wow!


----------



## hewee

Nothing better then fishing and catching them. I had so much fun in the 1990's with taking kids up fishing and they were new to it but that place had so many bluegill you catch then as soon as your line hits the water. So a great place to take the kids. I miss the place but we can't go there anymore. Should go by again to see if they sold it and if we can fish. 
Was a place someone would have to tell you about or your never know it was back in there off the road. Then they has another pond back a couple miles more that was a trout pond but people lived there so we could not drive in and we never made the walk. 
Here is the place so you can see that you would have to know. They had a gate and that was how we know the place was there. Used to be a camp ground a very long time ago. We take that long road up the left side and then park at the top left and walk in. I got me Bigfoot Panel Wagon. http://www.harborfreight.com/lawn-garden/wheeled-carriers/bigfoot-panel-wagon-60570.html
I load it up with fishing gear, chair, ice chest and carry the poles and go on in.
Only thing is that pond looks bigger. Was told they had 3 ponds and I thing the right side that goes up may be the other pond when water is lower. Because we never walk up and we went to the end where a very small creek ran into the pond. See red line. Lower red line is a small dam.


----------



## ekim68

Nothing like taking the Kids fishing, eh Harry?  There was a time when I fished every stretch of water between McKenzie Bridge and the Pacific Ocean...

Well we went to the garden this evening and picked a few things....We actually picked about a quart of raspberries but they never made it home... My wife and I love them....


----------



## poochee

Great looking produce!


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Nothing like taking the Kids fishing, eh Harry?  There was a time when I fished every stretch of water between McKenzie Bridge and the Pacific Ocean...
> 
> Well we went to the garden this evening and picked a few things....We actually picked about a quart of raspberries but they never made it home... My wife and I love them....


You got that right. I was in a lot of pain back then with the back so did not like that part but I would do it again because it was something seeing the kids have fun.
Growing up you only get to do once and you want to make the best of it. I knew they miss out if someone did not take them. When we lived back east and was closer to my uncle we go more but then dad was gone a lot overseas etc so lots of what a kid wants to do with dad never happen. That was one reason I did what I did also because you have to when young do these things. So glad I did because I got more out of it then I was thinking.

The picking look so good. Nothing like real food you grow.
Be nice to have a big green house that you could control the temps and everything. Fresh picked ripe food taste so much better.


----------



## ekim68

Well today me and my Granddaughter went Blueberry picking and although they weren't as big as a couple of weeks back, they were still plentiful...


----------



## hewee

Yea they look to small for you so mail them asap to me. 

I can get hooked on them and make a whole meal eating them.


----------



## ekim68

A picture of a tomatillo plant we're growing on our back deck....Looks like a good harvest coming up so I'm gonna make several batches of Homemade Chile Verde Sauce and freeze them so we can have tacos and enchiladas with green salsa this Winter..


----------



## hewee

Yummy looking.


----------



## poochee

Healthy looking plant. Lots of tomatoes coming.


----------



## ekim68

Well we went to the Eugene Celebration Parade today and it was a great day....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

And, while we were at the Parade, we were introduced to a Pig... Albert EinSwine is his name...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> And, while we were at the Parade, we were introduced to a Pig... Albert EinSwine is his name...


----------



## ekim68

Well, we went to the garden yesterday and harvested tomatoes, peppers, onions, and garlic and then canned a bunch of jars of salsa. Love this time of year.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well, we went to the garden yesterday and harvested tomatoes, peppers, onions, and garlic and then canned a bunch of jars of salsa. Love this time of year.....


Enjoy!


----------



## hewee

That looks so good.


----------



## ekim68

We grew a Holy Mole Pepper Plant on the back deck and this is what they look like....The Mexicans use these for their Mole Sauce.  I also pick about 35 jalapeno peppers and ground them up in the fool processor and made a paste out of them, those that are in the dish. I'll let them dry out and have jalapeno powder to use in recipes....


----------



## hewee

Bet those are really HOT.


----------



## ekim68

They are Harry.... And stupid me, I test them by licking my fingers after harvesting them.... (I know, bad habit and all, but I thought that as I got Older I could make up the Rules, and I can, but not the ones that govern Hot.... )


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> They are Harry.... And stupid me, I test them by licking my fingers after harvesting them.... (I know, bad habit and all, but I thought that as I got Older I could make up the Rules, and I can, but not the ones that govern Hot.... )


He hee they are no blue berries so you can't do that.
But you know what? Bet I would do the same thing and learn better the hard way. 

So you have any water around when this happen?


----------



## ekim68

Well today's my Granddaughter's birthday and we got her a Glockenspiel.

We're going over to the Kid's house for the birthday and after we assemble it I'll get a few pictures....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well today's my Granddaughter's birthday and we got her a Glockenspiel.
> 
> We're going over to the Kid's house for the birthday and after we assemble it I'll get a few pictures....


----------



## ekim68

Well all the Corn Mazes have sprung up and we went to one up the road.... Found their cemetery in the Middle...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well all the Corn Mazes have sprung up and we went to one up the road.... Found their cemetery in the Middle...


Strange!


----------



## hewee

Here is one I pass on the freeway.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5497302










According to the Guiness Book of World Records, the 40-acre corn maze at Cool Patch Pumpkins, the biggest in the world
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Getting-lost-in-the-Dixon-corn-maze-is-half-the-3302115.php

Wow I new it was the biggest and seeing from the road it looked really big and it is.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Here is one I pass on the freeway.
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5497302
> 
> According to the Guiness Book of World Records, the 40-acre corn maze at Cool Patch Pumpkins, the biggest in the world
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Getting-lost-in-the-Dixon-corn-maze-is-half-the-3302115.php
> 
> Wow I new it was the biggest and seeing from the road it looked really big and it is.


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


>


That is the freeway across the back and way back in the center I think is Campbell Soup.


----------



## ekim68

The one we walked was two miles in length...


----------



## hewee

Long walk and even longer if you get lost.


----------



## ekim68

Well my Granddaughter is an excellent guide and we only got lost three times...


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Well my Granddaughter is an excellent guide and we only got lost three times...


Well 3 strikes and your out so good Granddaughter saved you. :up:


----------



## ekim68

This picture is at the same farm and they made a sort of freeway for goats and a way to feed them. There are ropes and pulleys that will move cans of feed up to the goats on top. And notice there are goats on the ground too. Great place and a great time of the year...:up:


----------



## hewee

Wow they did a lot of work there for the goats.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This picture is at the same farm and they made a sort of freeway for goats and a way to feed them. There are ropes and pulleys that will move cans of feed up to the goats on top. And notice there are goats on the ground too. Great place and a great time of the year...:up:


 One lf my favorite animals.


----------



## ekim68

When my Grandkids were much younger we used to go to the Farms and pick out pumpkins....This is the same Farm as the Maze and they also have rides to the Pumpkin Patches....We rode these a few times back then...


----------



## hewee

Big wagon there and I see another wagon. Got to be a very busy place there.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> When my Grandkids were much younger we used to go to the Farms and pick out pumpkins....This is the same Farm as the Maze and they also have rides to the Pumpkin Patches....We rode these a few times back then...


Lots of fun!


----------



## ekim68

I was reading a book the other day that made mention of pistachio chips and cookies. Sounded good to me so I went and got some pistachios and made pistachio/chocolate chip Cookies....Mmm...


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## eggplant43

Subway has very addictive Macadamia nut white chocolate cookies, you might try that combo sometime.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, that's sounds good Bruce..I'm gonna have to try that....


----------



## hewee

Yummy 

Got my cold raw milk to have with those cookies.


----------



## ekim68

This is the Baking time of year for us....It's now cool enough in the house to turn the oven on.... (It's an old house..) And just the smell of fresh baked food is a season in/of itself....


----------



## hewee

Fresh bread each day will really fill the house up. Apple pies and chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies. Also many types of breads. Banana bread for one. 

Thanksgiving is coming up too and this year I will not go to the folks for first time in years. Will also have it twice. We always have the Thanksgiving dinner at church and that is a really great one. Then I will go to Thanksgiving dinner at another church members home on Thanksgiving day. 

So I need to make some pies for days.


----------



## ekim68

We have a park in our area that offers miles and miles of walking and biking paths bordering at times along the Willamette River....They just opened a new path and we took a three mile walk along it....Here....Here's one of the pictures I got....


----------



## hewee

Nice park to take a walk in.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We have a park in our area that offers miles and miles of walking and biking paths bordering at times along the Willamette River....They just opened a new path and we took a three mile walk along it....Here....Here's one of the pictures I got....


Very nice.


----------



## ekim68

Well I tried the macadamia nut recipe that was suggested above, however I used dark chocolate instead of white. 
(It was what the family preferred... ) I trade and barter for my haircuts nowadays and I'm gonna trade some cookies for a haircut tomorrow....


----------



## poochee

Idea. The cookies look delicious.


----------



## hewee

Well I give haircuts for free but for you I will trade for the cookies.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Harry, I have the next one taken care of, but if I feel like a Road Trip I'll let you know....

We have Frost due in tonight so I cleaned off the Deck Tomato plant. I guess Winter is on the way...


----------



## poochee

Delicious!


----------



## hewee

You're welcome Mike.

Yes the cold gets to those. But you got something for cutting up in your eggs in the morning.
Do this here but add the tomato too.

Watch how it adds 4 cups of baby spinach to the dish but it cooks down to very little. I got to try this.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, that looks good Harry,..:up: I'm always open to new recipes..


----------



## hewee

Yea it sure does.
I get the big skillet out and add a couple table spoons of coconut oil and then these spices.
turmeric
celtice sea salt
cinnamon
cayenne peper
black pepper

Mix in the oil and then add onions etc that your cooking. 
Also cheese and raisins added to the eggs gave it a great taste. Give a sweet and spicy taste I love.

I like to scramble the whites only and mix them around or break them up and move around to cook and when almost done I break up the yokes and mix all up. They way I get the Scramble egg but also runny yoke that adds more to the taste.

Your have to play around doing this.

Also if you want an omelet your have a coating of all the spices cooked on one side that can taste great if you don't over do it. I got it too spicy one time but all other times it comes got great.

Great sites here.
http://whatscookingamerica.net/CookingHintsIndex.htm
http://www.chow.com/
http://cleananddelicious.com/
http://www.simplyrecipes.com

Look at these with eggs. 
http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/ingredient/egg/

I love eggs so learning ways to eat them is new to me. So I may cook something that does not call for eggs but if I cook it in the skillet I make room to make scramble eggs and mix in with the rest. Works great with rice dishes.

HOW TO SEPARATE AN EGG WHITE FROM YOLK

Wow I need to try this.
Peel an Egg like a PRO





Keep the hard boil eggs in water to keep them wet and they peel very easy.

Learn more about eggs here.

http://www.eggs.ca/eggs101/

https://www.youtube.com/user/GetCracking/vi...low=list&view=0

Get the Egg Timer App too.

http://www.eggs.ca/promotions/view/2/egg-timer-app

So get cracking.


----------



## ekim68

Well I got to experimenting with roasted garlic bread today and the house smells great.... However, next time I'm gonna roast my own garlic rather than getting it from a jar. Lots more flavor in home roasted....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I got to experimenting with roasted garlic bread today and the house smells great.... However, next time I'm gonna roast my own garlic rather than getting it from a jar. Lots more flavor in home roasted....


Delicious!


----------



## hewee

That has got to small and taste great.

I got to try the one eggs dish above and it was mixed leaves of veggies but it cooked way down so you can add so many veggies. It was all so good.


----------



## ekim68

Well the weather is cool and wet so it feels like baking weather.... Made these lemon loaves yesterday and they're gone today because of friends and family....


----------



## poochee

They look deeeeeeeeeelicious!


----------



## ekim68

They are, and only use fresh-squeezed lemon juice...:up:


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> They look deeeeeeeeeelicious!


They do look very deeeeeeeeeelicious!

Too bad we are far away Friends.


----------



## ekim68

Here's a link Harry in case you want to experiment....


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> They do look very deeeeeeeeeelicious!
> 
> Too bad we are far away Friends.


Yep!


----------



## hewee

Thanks Mike.

Getting all my dishes cleaned and in the kitchen this week. Still trying to find out just where I want everything. Be nice to get everything in it's place. 
Going to see about changing things on the counter too. I like the sing on the left of me for the juicer but could not do that here when brother was here. Still not right because it's is in the corner so got to see if I like it or not. Need to find a couple kitchen shelves too. This place has more cabinet space but the one bottom one in the corner has small door so very hard to get things in it so only good for things you don't want often.


----------



## ekim68

Are you revamping your kitchen?


----------



## ekim68

Well here's a Before and After with the Banana Bread today....


----------



## hewee

That is what I never made before so should try it because I love it.


----------



## ekim68

Well it's not my birthday yet, but my daughter has already given me some baking supplies for a gift and included some butterscotch chips. Hmm... Cloudy day and no place to go right now, I think I'll make some cookies today...
Pictures to follow later.....


----------



## ekim68

Ok it's later... Gonna spread the wealth tomorrow....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Ok it's later... Gonna spread the wealth tomorrow....


More deeeelicious!


----------



## hewee

Now those look so yummy.

That is what I still need to get out. I got the Insulated cookie sheets I really like. 
Don't have the nice big racks you got but got some nice stacking rack.
Wilton Indulgence Professional Bakeware 3 Tier Cooling Rack that are non-stick so easy to clean.
Good at saving counter space and table space. I just put news paper under them so anything that fall down is also easy to clean up when I pick it all up and trash it. 
http://www.viewpoints.com/Wilton-Indulgence-Three-Tier-Cooling-Rack-reviews
The one you have is really big for all the breads on it.

I got some other one but the one that has two the same are cheap and have no support in the center.

I need to make the oatmeal cookies again I have not had in 5 years. I just got to change from the Canola that I used back them because it was cheap. I also used the soy flour because it tasted better and both are bad and GMO so go to find the right oil. I never baked with coconut oil. That would not be cheap either. But may be a lot better to use still. 
http://smallbites.andybellatti.com/handy-dandy-cooking-oil-comparison-chart/


----------



## ekim68

Well my Grandson got his first start at Goalie for the University of Oregon tonight and they won....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well my Grandson got his first start at Goalie for the University of Oregon tonight and they won....


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well it didn't get above 40 degrees today so I decided to use the oven to help warm things up. And I just happened to have the makings for some pumpkin chocolate chip cookies.... Warm place/Nice smell.....


----------



## hewee

Hey that is great news on your Grandson.

Wow bet those are good cookies.

Hey you ever use a crock pot to warm up dinner rolls?

Got the rolls at the store that are already made in a bag full. But will have Thanksgiving Dinner this weekend at church and no oven. Can do about 12 to 14 rolls in it I think. 

Then on Thanksgiving I get Thanksgiving Dinner again. 

You need some pumpkin milk for the cookies. 

Got some Pumpkin Spice Coconut Milk Beverage today. 
Have not opened it because it's for the dinner or I was thinking to use as cream for the coffee.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the Crock Pot idea Harry...:up: I make my own rolls and biscuits, but they would stay warm in the Pot...:up:

I hope you have a good Thanksgiving feast....


----------



## hewee

You're welcome. I never did this before so not sure how it will turn out.
So I did a part way test. Put it on low with a wet towel on the bottom but had nothing else in it. Was nice and warm inside.
Also got another towel to use as the lid so it does not hold all the stem inside. Foil to lay over the wet towel. 

Will have to get there early and get it set up and start it going. Lets hope it all works out great. Kerry Gold Butter to go with it. If I had time to go to the Co-Op I would get some Sierra Nevada Organic Vat Cultured Butter that really taste good. 

I best get to bed so see yea.


----------



## ekim68

Well I adjusted the recipe a bit and now I can make six loaves of Lemon Bread at a time because my oven isn't that big...


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, the reason there are only five in the picture is because I had to taste test one, eh?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Hmm, the reason there are only five in the picture is because I had to taste test one, eh?


----------



## hewee

Now they look good.

I was out of town for Thanksgiving dinner and got a zip lock bag full of Meyer lemons and I like the taste of them better. 
Going to drink a room temp glass of water with a lemon in it first thing in the morning. Be nice to have these all year because they are better.
Also had my first rose hip. We have taken then in pills but now I know just what to eat from the rose plant. They also tasted good. 
Rose hips are the fruit of the rosebush and I never knew that. 
https://www.google.com/#q=rose+hips


----------



## ekim68

Looking out the window to the back yard. At least it's ten degrees warmer today....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Looking out the window to the back yard. At least it's ten degrees warmer today....


Reminds me of when I lived in Michigan. This week it has been in the twenties here at night.


----------



## ekim68

A photographer friend of mine lives just outside of town and this is his blog. As of today on the front page there are some pictures from the recent snow...

Listening For Thunder


----------



## ekim68

Just finished wrapping up an electronic drum set for my nieces and the drum sticks were sitting next to one of my earliest computers....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Just finished wrapping up an electronic drum set for my nieces and the drum sticks were sitting next to one of my earliest computers....


First time I have seen one that old!


----------



## ekim68

poochee said:


> First time I have seen one that old!


It is a 1929 Version 1.0.... The kind that you have to put the apostrophe and period together to make an exclamation point...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> It is a 1929 Version 1.0.... The kind that you have to put the apostrophe and period together to make an exclamation point...


 Collector item? Valuable?


----------



## ekim68

Actually it's a Collector Item, but not Antique... Typewriters generally have to be a hundred years old to be Antique...But to me, it still works and I still type on it......


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Actually it's a Collector Item, but not Antique... Typewriters generally have to be a hundred years old to be Antique...But to me, it still works and I still type on it......


----------



## ekim68

Well we finally finished up the last of the Cocoa Chocolate Chip Cookies today and we're making the rounds tomorrow. When the Holidays are here I bake of lot of decadent/delicious cookies and cakes and give them to friends and family. We have about a dozen baskets to deliver and I would remind people to stay away from certain neighborhoods because it's a fact that many people high on sugar do strange things....


----------



## hewee

Bet those taste great.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Bet those taste great.


Ditto!


----------



## ekim68

Well my Grandson turns 19 tomorrow and we've been invited to a Laser Tag session....I politely told him no, but my Wife said she would go....So what I'm gonna do.... Looks like I'm going after all and I'll report back if and when I can..


----------



## hewee

OK get to bed so you can do a great job and be better then Grandson and say that your a Pro and that is why you won. Just don't your not going to do it again because it's to much for you. Just say you hate killing family.


----------



## ekim68

Thank you Harry, I'll do my best...


----------



## hewee

You're welcome. Show them kids what a good man can do. Think and plan the attaches so the faster kids don't get you. Shoot way off to side so they look and then hit them.


----------



## ekim68

We went to a Duck basketball game last night at Matthew Knight Arena and although my team lost, the atmosphere was Electric... Continuous entertainment throughout the evening and there's just something about being pals with 10,000 other people... I do wish they'd start the games earlier, though. We got home at just about midnight so I'll see you later because I'm gonna take a nap...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We went to a Duck basketball game last night at Matthew Knight Arena and although my team lost, the atmosphere was Electric... Continuous entertainment throughout the evening and there's just something about being pals with 10,000 other people... I do wish they'd start the games earlier, though. We got home at just about midnight so I'll see you later because I'm gonna take a nap...


----------



## ekim68

Well my Granddaughter and I went out Photo Shooting today with the cameras we got for Christmas and she taught me a lot...:up: I now know about one percent of what my camera can do. Here is a picture of a couple of Bald Eagles that are inhabiting some trees pretty close to where I live... (Naturally her pictures came out better.)


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well my Granddaughter and I went out Photo Shooting today with the cameras we got for Christmas and she taught me a lot...:up: I now know about one percent of what my camera can do. Here is a picture of a couple of Bald Eagles that are inhabiting some trees pretty close to where I live... (Naturally her pictures came out better.)


Shot.


----------



## hewee

Always love the Bald Eagles.


----------



## ekim68

This is a panorama shot from the same day. It's the Greenway Bridge and both sides of the Willamette River...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This is a panorama shot from the same day. It's the Greenway Bridge and both sides of the Willamette River...


Very nice.


----------



## hewee

Nice big wide foot bridge.


----------



## ekim68

Well we went to the Coast today and it turned out to be the Almost Perfect Day....Sunshine and 60 degrees and no wind...I have a big smile on just those last two words... Took some pictures with my most excellent camera and this one had seaweed on barnacles and rock....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well we went to the Coast today and it turned out to be the Almost Perfect Day....Sunshine and 60 degrees and no wind...I have a big smile on just those last two words... Took some pictures with my most excellent camera and this one had seaweed on barnacles and rock....


----------



## ekim68

Another picture from our trip to the coast. A little stream feeding the Ocean.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another picture from our trip to the coast. A little stream feeding the Ocean.....


----------



## sweetrose

hi poo.i love walking in the fields with my dog,cant now had we have a fllod.


----------



## poochee

frincis said:


> hi poo.i love walking in the fields with my dog,cant now had we have a fllod.


Hi.


----------



## ekim68

Well we've had about four inches of snow today so I'm a Taxi for my Wife when this happens..She don't like driving in the Stuff so it's my job...Not bad though, stayed below freezing by a bunch and travel was generally good....When I went to pick her up from work it was freezing rain and my reaction was really youthful.... Holy Crap!... However it was short lived and everything is cool...We normally don't get a lot of snow and ice around here and obviously or not to my surprise I have to adapt....So far so Good....:up:


----------



## hewee

Hang in there Mike.

Just found this site here.
http://detoxinista.com

has Detoxilicious Recipes that are very simple .

Flourless Peanut Butter Banana Muffins
http://detoxinista.com/2012/08/flourless-peanut-butter-banana-muffins/

Peanut Butter Banana Mug Cake

Look around to fix something easy to make.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Harry and the timing is perfect. I'm making bread today and I'm using a mixture of Rice and Wheat flour to cut down on Glutens.. I'm also rehydrating some dried onion flakes so it will have a nice flavor... It's a cold snowy day and a good time to smell up the house with fresh bread....


----------



## hewee

You're welcome Mike. I know I don't know to cook like you do so the more easy and simple they are the better. Plus I think the less Ingredients are just better for you.

I got to get my some fresh made peanut and almond butter or make my own. Going to Costco to see about a VitaMix. The Blendtec I had shorted out so took it back and that was the 2nd one so going with the Best rated one this time.


----------



## ekim68

Well I made the bread and it tastes great, however it looks like it had a bad haircut....I was gonna post a picture but the evidence would be incriminating... (Hmm, that's the third time I've used half rice flour, and the third bad haircut..Oh well, on to the next experiment.. ) And the reason for staying inside and baking...Out my front porch a couple of hours ago...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I made the bread and it tastes great, however it looks like it had a bad haircut....I was gonna post a picture but the evidence would be incriminating... (Hmm, that's the third time I've used half rice flour, and the third bad haircut..Oh well, on to the next experiment.. ) And the reason for staying inside and baking...Out my front porch a couple of hours ago...


Reminds me of Michigan.


----------



## hewee

Well I got the VitaMix 6300 and bet I will love it. Sunday I will test it making Smoothie's for 7 people. 
Also got some what seemed good Almond butter and peanut butter at Costco. The Almond butter is so runny. Got to get fresh made for my almond butter/banana sandwich. But I can still use then to add to the Smoothie's and cookies etc. 

That VitaMix 6300 is so big and and even the jar is big. Will not go together in counter and under cabinets.


----------



## ekim68

Well this afternoon I decided to run to the store because the streets were good enough to travel on. Only one problem, I couldn't get out of my driveway...Seems the nine inches of snow had a half inch of ice on top and it called my bluff. So I ended up walking, it's only about four blocks, so 'take that driveway'.  About this time I took this picture of the camellia bush just outside of the back porch...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well this afternoon I decided to run to the store because the streets were good enough to travel on. Only one problem, I couldn't get out of my driveway...Seems the nine inches of snow had a half inch of ice on top and it called my bluff. So I ended up walking, it's only about four blocks, so 'take that driveway'.  About this time I took this picture of the camellia bush just outside of the back porch...


Wow!


----------



## hewee

So you saying it's cold back there. 

Wow that is to cold for me. 

The Smoothie's we all was going to do over at another house was called of because water heater went out and he worked today to make money for new one.
That also was good because I got very sick last night. My gut was killing me so guess I ate something bad. Was up all night.

So looks like I had it worse then you did. 

Think I will try to eat now because I am empty.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, it's been pretty cold around here and we aren't used to it. However, today did not dip below 36 and a warming trend is on the way....Take care Harry and watch what you eat...


----------



## hewee

I bet it is cold. Nothing like getting worse weather then your used to. It stopped raining here and Monday they say 40% and clear after that.

All the rain and the roads still had oil on them and I got good rain tire too. Just no rain in ages and all the oil on the roads.

I just ate again. Ate after post above ans went to sleep but then Minister called and woke me up to see how I was after I called him about midnight to ask him to pray and on getting anointed
(Jas 5:14 [AKJV/PCE])
Is any sick among you? let him call for the elders of the church; and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord:

But he is out of town so well send a anointed handkerchief. So should get that late Monday. So I should feel even better then.


----------



## poochee

Hewee, hope you feel better today.


----------



## hewee

Yes but I still got Stomach Pain but that is because the muscles are sore from all the reflexing on the Stomach workout I had.


----------



## ekim68

This Blogger is a friend of mine and he lives just outside of town. He's a Photographer and has a good way with words as I've discovered reading his stuff....

My Friend Bill


----------



## ekim68

Well I went to my Grandson's lacrosse game today and the weather prediction was 100% rain. It did not lie... But it forgot to mention the 49 degrees and the wind blowing wildly enough to toss my hat and my umbrella...I got home about 5:00 and just now I'm getting thawed out. Come on Spring, what are you waiting on?...


----------



## hewee

I thought I posted to your last post but guess I hit the wrong button.

That is some site there. He is food at way he gets the right photo and has a great way with words.


----------



## ekim68

Well I made a loaf of Anadama Bread today and it turned out good. I think I've finally got the baking time for texture...


----------



## hewee

Bet it taste good.


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk along the River today, and good timing because when we finished it started to rain, but things are Springing up....


----------



## hewee

Those are nice plants. When I worked down in the east bay they were planted every where.


----------



## poochee

Pretty plant. Daffodils?


----------



## ekim68

Yep, and across the street there is a huge bed of tulips and they're just starting to poke up through the ground. In several weeks they'll be blooming and I'll get a few pictures...


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Well I made some bread yesterday and it was the Anadama recipe again. This time I made a loaf rather than a round...


----------



## poochee

Looks yummy.


----------



## hewee

Bets it's good


----------



## ekim68

Well it's been a rainy day so I decided to make some cookies. I found a bag of pistachios hiding in the pantry, ground them up, and mixed them with some chocolate chips and I made my Grandson a happy person with a special delivery....


----------



## poochee

Delicious!


----------



## hewee

I got the milk.


----------



## ekim68

Now if I can just find a way to send you some through these internet wires....


----------



## hewee

Now that would be great. Also send the the smell of the cooking them.


----------



## ekim68

Well I went to my Grandson's lacrosse game yesterday. :up: Unfortunately they were playing and staying warm while us fans were cold to the bone because it was 48 degrees and we had a heavy wind.. But they won and that helped a bit to warm us up.... Number 35 is my Boy....


----------



## hewee

Good that they won the game in cold like that. Hope you are warmer now.


----------



## Izme

Had an awesome day at work..I left!


----------



## ekim68

Well today I'm preparing an area for planting blueberry bushes. I already have one but it's lonely and tomorrow I'm gonna get four more to keep it company. I have some beforehand pictures and I'll post some afterhand pictures when I get them planted....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Well today I'm preparing an area for planting blueberry bushes. I already have one but it's lonely and tomorrow I'm gonna get four more to keep it company. I have some beforehand pictures and I'll post some afterhand pictures when I get them planted....


You mean 20 more so you have lots left over.


----------



## ekim68

Well I was gonna plant some blueberries today but it was too darn cold for these old bones, so I stayed inside and made bread...


----------



## hewee

I got 3 stack-able cookie racks like that. I love how easy they are to clean.

That looks good but it needs some blueberries.


----------



## ekim68

Well I went to my Grandson's lacrosse game today and I was a bit early. By a Week... I'm gonna have to get stronger glasses to read that schedule....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Well I went to my Grandson's lacrosse game today and I was a bit early. By a Week... I'm gonna have to get stronger glasses to read that schedule....


He he I guess so.  But better not forget next week. Have your Grandson remind you. 

I sometimes get to church early and wonder if it's the right day because no one is there but then feel better when others show up.


----------



## hewee

I just got me from that Russian store

Some type of flat bread wraps. 3 in the package and they are folded and are 2 feet x 2 feet so not your smaller ones. 
They have in them Water, Wheat Flour, Salt and that's it.

Taste good too. They are really thin too. I think to wrap something your have to wrap it around 2 or more times. 

Then Poppyseed Perog that came from Pierre's Pasrty. Feels more like a bread. I never had it before so wanted to try it.
All it has is Flour, eggs, sugar, poppyseed, nuts.

Was peanuts in it. Not too sweet either. Not much on sweet things anymore so this was a way to get something and not go to far.


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Well today I'm preparing an area for planting blueberry bushes. I already have one but it's lonely and tomorrow I'm gonna get four more to keep it company. I have some beforehand pictures and I'll post some afterhand pictures when I get them planted....


Well I got started and this is the beforehand shot....


----------



## hewee

Sure does look like a Before shot.


----------



## ekim68

Actually Harry, that was a couple of weeks back...I cleared some space and this is the Middlehand....


----------



## hewee

OK you tricked me.  
Got me dreaming Blueberries too.


----------



## ekim68

Well it rained all day so to me that means baking some Lemon Bread....


----------



## hewee

Yummy


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk over to the ponds this last weekend and found a turtle basking in the partial sunlight....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Took a walk over to the ponds this last weekend and found a turtle basking in the partial sunlight....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Took a walk over to the ponds this last weekend and found a turtle basking in the partial sunlight....


And I was hoping to see you taking a walk in the water.


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> And I was hoping to see you taking a walk in the water.


Too darn cold for this old guy....


----------



## ekim68

Well I went to the store earlier and happened to go down the aisle with Easter Stuff on sale and came across these jolly fellows... (Not sure how they're related to the holiday... )


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I went to the store earlier and happened to go down the aisle with Easter Stuff on sale and came across these jolly fellows... (Not sure how they're related to the holiday... )


Strange


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Too darn cold for this old guy....


Turn the heater on for the first time I think in about a month. I got the gas bill for the pass month and it was  only $12.70 and the last electric bill was 24.53 so that's nice. I know the AC months it will get really high here. Wish I stayed at the other home with the new Unit that was 3 times cheaper to run.



ekim68 said:


> Well I went to the store earlier and happened to go down the aisle with Easter Stuff on sale and came across these jolly fellows... (Not sure how they're related to the holiday... )


Get the Go Away and add I'm Baking under it. Looks like some other saying in the back.


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> Get the Go Away and add I'm Baking under it.


Excellent Idea....:up:


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Excellent Idea....:up:


Then get a picture and post it here with what you baked in front of it too.


----------



## ekim68

We went to Florence last weekend and I took this pic through a window of a local shop....


----------



## ekim68

Well two of my four blueberry bushes didn't make it so I'm gonna have to get two more and in the meantime I made some more anadama bread....


----------



## hewee

That looks so good. 
Sorry about the blueberry bushes. 

Love the grain of your table but seeing the finish that looks like a redo is needed. 
Now the good thing is it can be very easy once your know the finish. Stain color if it was used. Then get some "Watco Danish Oil". You can hand rub the finish. Once you know all the wood is sealed you also with 0000 steel wool run more coats on steel wool will help it hold better. After 4 or 5 nice coats then do it without the steel wool. 
Also gloss has a harder finish so protects better. If you don't want a gloss finish then you can use it first and then use the another finish as the last coat or rub it down with dry steel wool to know down the gloss. More thinner coats are better. Also oil is better and has harder finish then water base. 

But I will take a little of the bread. Getting ready for days of Unleavened Bread so can't have to much around right now.


----------



## ekim68

We had a fine Easter and started out the day with a walk in this place....

Dorris Ranch


----------



## ekim68

Well I decided to make a loaf of bread and added chia seeds to it...(Another experiment so you could say that I'm playing with my food again... )


----------



## hewee

Looks really good.


----------



## ekim68

Well we spent Mother's Day on the Coast today and I caught this picture of a Fishing Boat offshore....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Well my Blueberry bushes are doing just fine....They like their location....


----------



## hewee

I know your waiting to pick them too. Hope they all turn out good for you.


----------



## ekim68

Well we got started on our community garden yesterday and this is the beforehand picture.....


----------



## hewee

Guess we have to wait for the after picture of goodies.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, last year we had a good harvest that filled our freezers.... The plot is about 75 feet by 45 feet. Got the green beans in on Saturday and tomorrow we're gonna put the corn and peas in....


----------



## hewee

I though that was the same fence as last year. It is a nice size lot. 

May get me a new fridge here for free. Hope that it's not the low in but a side by side like the old one I got now. Lots of room for the veggies and canning jars of juice. A cheaper smaller one you got no room in the drawers on bottom where the parts are at in the back so the drawers are short. 
Old one I have now has two deep drawers. Yea a cheaper one you can not even adjust the shelves. Wish I had the money to get one that I like but they are around $2000.00. If made good and made to last then not so bad. Old one I got is Gold Tone from 1973. I like it but it is also falling around inside.
Be nice to have newer one that keeps the veggies better and make them last longer. 

Fill it up with fresh blueberries.


----------



## ekim68

Well we're going to a Birthday party tomorrow so I made some cookies to take.


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## hewee

Look yummy


----------



## dotty999

I had a lovely afternoon in the park, around the lake the coots were looking after their 7 newborns as were the swans with their cygnets, they had 9 but sadly some were attacked by pike resulting in just 5 remaining, the Rangers wont get rid of them as they say it's nature taking it's course, well that kinda sucks!


----------



## ekim68

Maybe the next time you take a walk around the park you could take a picture or two and share Dotty....We live close to a river and there are lots of paths and trails along it. I've posted a few in the past but I need to take some new ones.


----------



## dotty999

I'll try to get a decent pic but I only use my mobile phone as I'm rubbish with a camera!  :up:


----------



## dotty999

these aren't very good I'm afraid, I've got a few more though!
Note the swans in their nest with the cygnets, the coots too, the male keeps going off to find more nest building material, they've had six young and she's still sitting on at least five more eggs!


----------



## dotty999

more! the third and fourth are of the Cayuga duck first bred in New York, I can't do it justice but it's colouring is rather splendid


----------



## poochee

Beautiful park.


----------



## dotty999

it's quite stunning Pooch, I've only shown a small part of it


----------



## ekim68

Those are very cool pictures. Thanks for sharing Dotty...


----------



## dotty999

you're most welcome


----------



## ekim68

When we were at the Beach a while back, I got this piece of Driftwood....Kind of looks like an Alien...


----------



## poochee

Nature's art.


----------



## ekim68

When you go Beach Camping, be sure to bring your tent....


----------



## hewee

One way to make a tent.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> One way to make a tent.


I'll pass.


----------



## ekim68

That picture was taken on the Beach just North of the Jeddy at the confluence of the Siuslaw River and the Pacific Ocean..


----------



## ekim68

Well we finally got everything in the Garden yesterday, now it's growing time....:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well we finally got everything in the Garden yesterday, now it's growing time....:up:


----------



## hewee

Now that all looks good and will really look great later.


----------



## ekim68

Well I have to tell you that I thought that most of the weak onion bulbs I planted would need to be replaced in a couple of weeks and what do you know? A bunch of them made it....:up: I love Mother Earth....


----------



## dotty999

had a nice afternoon in the park, it was a fun day for the children, the cygnets are growing real fast and are adorable!


----------



## dotty999

here's a few more


----------



## poochee

Nice park.


----------



## dotty999

my favourite part is the lake and it's inhabitants


----------



## ekim68

Wow, those are great pictures dotty, may I share them?


----------



## dotty999

yes of course Mike!


----------



## ekim68

A question dotty....Are these venues seasonal? Or do they operate during the warm months all the time? We have a County Fair that offers rides and colors, but it only lasts a little over a week...I have a slideshow of it somewhere and maybe when I locate it, I can share....


----------



## dotty999

some are seasonal, we had an Easter egg hunt which the children and grown ups enjoyed tremendously but other times there are special events, we have regular canoeing and cycling classes for kids and adults alike, they even provide the cycles.

This latest event was quite a small affair, others have a range of stalls selling all kinds, we recently had a model boat day which was very enjoyable as the owners put on a great show, they have such a passion for their home made boats and sailing them and love to show off.

We also have a kite day, that's good fun too, the kids can buy a kite whilst the adult professionals come from all over the country to show of their pride and joy, usually huge offerings that remain in the sky for hours


----------



## ekim68

Well I'm expanding our little raspberry patch in the corner of the yard and this time next year we'll have twice as many bushes....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

I think I'm finally getting the Warm/Cool/Moist/Dry recipe down better nowadays...:up: My bread is getting more organized.


----------



## ekim68

Well we went over to the Garden this evening and did a little weeding and raspberry picking and got about a quart...:up: Looks like the Corn is doing good, too.....


----------



## poochee




----------



## hewee

Hey all is looking good there Mike.


----------



## ekim68

I agree Harry....I love this time of year....:up: I planted Ginger for the first time so I'm like a Father in waiting....


----------



## ekim68

This is the time of the year for these flowers that are up against the back fence...


----------



## hewee

Hope the Ginger comes out good and you get lots of it. 

I am having trouble just to water this place and the lot next door I want to get some green showing. I think the best places are where I stand there with the hose and soaked it good are the places that green is coming up. Where it gets sun all day it gets really dry. We are limited to 2 days a week and limit on hours. No watering from 12 noon to 8 pm on the 2 days we get to water. 
I just want some green so it will look better and not be so dry you get a fire. 
Even started to lot so I can try to get it green because I can do the yard faster and it's already green The street side of the lot is always in the sun so got to work hard to get it green again and then I will be able to keep it that way more easy.


----------



## ekim68

Well I cleaned up my old Royal Typewriter and everything works...:up: They don't make them like that anymore...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I cleaned up my old Royal Typewriter and everything works...:up: They don't make them like that anymore...


----------



## hewee

Great to hear. Your have typo type your next post and then scan it and post it.


----------



## ekim68

What a Novel idea Harry!


----------



## hewee

Now that was cool. Print sure looks better to day after seeing that but that is blowed up so you see more detail.


----------



## ekim68

The bushes in the backyard are doing just fine....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The bushes in the backyard are doing just fine....


----------



## hewee

Yummy, Yummy, Yummy. 

Got to love eating that.

I need to cut another watermelon here for the 108 Monday and a 100 or so all week weather with warm nights. Hope the one I just got is as good as the last one.


----------



## ekim68

Well I just got back from the Garden and right now the weeds are putting up a good fight but we'll wear them down...


----------



## hewee

Looks like your winning. 
All that great food there makes it worth it.


Days here and I got the lot next to me almost all green. Well not the back part but right next to me and to the street I have worked hard on. 
100 = days with 107 today will keep me busy. Can only water two days a week and limited hours makes it hard. I even skipped the back yard and had one hose from the front and two from the backyard soaking the lot. So nice to see it all getting green. I watered it 3 hours really good yesterday morning and more last night and you can tell today I am winning.
Then I take the hose and spot water at other times each day and really get along the sidewalk.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I just got back from the Garden and right now the weeds are putting up a good fight but we'll wear them down...


Nice garden.


----------



## dotty999

Mike you may be interested in these images of Liverpool where the Beatles were born and raised, a famous local song was a top hit by Gerry and the Pacemakers called Ferry cross The Mersey in 1965, we went for a day trip yesterday which was a big deal for me as I don't like the water, never go on a boat but decided, what the heck! it was a beautiful day so off we went!

there are several old and beautiful buildings with wonderful architecture along the tree lined street, one being the Liver Building which you can see fronted by a huge clock, also a statue of King Edward V11


----------



## ekim68

Very cool....Thanks dotty....:up: I love those classic buildings...


----------



## dotty999

me too, Liverpool is a huge city and has wonderful architecture, it's steeped in history, we also went to the World Museum which was fascinating and free admission! :up:


----------



## ekim68

We had our annual Fourth of July Butte to Butte run/walk today and I made it through another five mile walk. I'll keep going until I can't....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We had our annual Fourth of July Butte to Butte run/walk today and I made it through another five mile walk. I'll keep going until I can't....


----------



## ekim68

Gonna head over the Garden this morning for a little maintenance. The corn and beans are doing just fine...:up:


----------



## hewee

Looks really good and a nice touch with the flowers too. Bet you can eat the flowers too.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Gonna head over the Garden this morning for a little maintenance. The corn and beans are doing just fine...:up:


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> Looks really good and a nice touch with the flowers too. Bet you can eat the flowers too.


The peas are ready to harvest so we're gonna go over this weekend and lift their burdens....


----------



## ekim68

It's been pretty warm here, 95 today, so I'm watering more often at the Garden. Onions are doing good...:up:


----------



## ekim68

This is a sunflower at the Garden that came up on its own....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This is a sunflower at the Garden that came up on its own....


Beautiful.


----------



## ekim68

Got these from my backyard yesterday....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Got these from my backyard yesterday....


Yummy.


----------



## ekim68

Went to the farm to pick some blueberries this morning with my Granddaughter and we got almost seven pounds...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Went to the farm to pick some blueberries this morning with my Granddaughter and we got almost seven pounds...


Nice. Fun for the kids too.


----------



## hewee

Wow all those yummy blueberries.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, it's in the middle of harvest season for blueberries and we're going back this next weekend....


----------



## hewee

They must be cheap because I would go broke buying that many here. Enjoy the good life in blueberry heaven.


----------



## ekim68

Got this picture yesterday at the Garden and the pole beans are ready to pick....


----------



## poochee

I haven't seen beans on the plant in years! Nice.


----------



## hewee

Had some of those for dinner today.


----------



## ekim68

I'm happy to say that my Ginger experiment is working and the little guy has two big leafs right now....:up: However, due to the recent heatwave I have to water them everyday... Thank you Global Warming....


----------



## ekim68

And, BTW, where is Jim to argue the Climate/Weather thing?


----------



## hewee

You mean that you can water every day when we have two days a week and set hours we can't water on those days. Things are called off because they do not have water to clean the streets. Rent a car and it's dirty because they can't wash them and so on. Our State is drying up. 
Then to make it worse the last two Sundays I had to be gone and that is one of the two water days so things are looking bad here. 

Do not know where he is.


----------



## ekim68

We don't have 'water days' here, yet... You do realize that the San Joaquin Valley was a Desert before the farmers moved in, eh? That was bound to catch up with them and the whole of California...I'll be wishing rain for you Harry...


----------



## hewee

Some parts of Sacramento or the ones they get water from have it harder then we do here. I did not know San Joaquin Valley was a Desert but can see that because water is pumped all over so that could be true for most of the Sacramento Valley. Bad thing is we seen so much water down south to places like LA that takes up a lot of water we could use for farmers up here. so much farm land is not getting water and going down to Indian Well we seen for miles and miles farm land all dried up. It looks bad seeing that go on for so many miles and I am talking a lot of miles. Plus how far on each side of the freeway does it go just makes it even worse. 
So the ones with wells are doing OK till the wells go dry.
California Drought Threatens To Dry Up Farm Wells
http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2014/07/15/california-drought-threatens-to-dry-up-farm-wells/

Old Sacramentos Gold Rush Days Panned Because Of Drought

Lots of it is made by law.
The Man-Made California Drought
http://naturalresources.house.gov/issues/issue/?IssueID=5921

http://naturalresources.house.gov/issues/issue/?IssueID=5921

You see "congress created dust bowl" signs all over mile after mile. It's so sad seeing it and this year it will be worse looking.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/43521258/ns/us_news-environment/t/calif-dust-bowl-real-danger-or-mirage/

Why when we all need food and we can feed the world but we need to get water to the farm land.

Your heart would drop just seeing how bad it is mile after mile. I will see it again in two months and this year will be worse.


----------



## ekim68

It's plum harvest time and bean harvest time....


----------



## hewee

Yummy time.

Never had yellow plums but bet they taste just as good as other colors.


----------



## ekim68

Just came in from collecting from our bushes....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Just came in from collecting from our bushes....


Nice.


----------



## hewee

Yum yum yum.


----------



## ekim68

I'd share them with you but I still can't figure out how to make them fit through these internet wires....


----------



## hewee

I will sleep on this one but got a feeling it will not help come up with a way. Maybe a good dream will make it work.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> I will sleep on this one but got a feeling it will not help come up with a way. Maybe a good dream will make it work.


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


>


Well it did not work. ;-(


----------



## ekim68

We could try Drones, eh?


----------



## ekim68

My Granddaughter and I went blackberry picking today and got about a gallon.  I've got most of them frozen so we can have cobblers and crumbles during Fall and Winter.... We're going out again next week because it's a good year for them....(No pictures because I forgot my camera, but I'll bring it on the next trip..)


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My Granddaughter and I went blackberry picking today and got about a gallon.  I've got most of them frozen so we can have cobblers and crumbles during Fall and Winter.... We're going out again next week because it's a good year for them....(No pictures because I forgot my camera, but I'll bring it on the next trip..)


----------



## DaveBurnett

> We could try Drones, eh?


You connect your Blackberry to his Apple and have a slice of Raspberry Pi.


----------



## ekim68

DaveBurnett said:


> You connect your Blackberry to his Apple and have a slice of Raspberry Pi.


----------



## ekim68

We're starting to get a bowl of raspberries every evening from our bushes in the corner....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We're starting to get a bowl of raspberries every evening from our bushes in the corner....


Delicious!


----------



## hewee

I can taste them from here.


----------



## ekim68

Well my Granddaughter and I went blackberry picking today and got about another gallon.  (Shh, we have a special place.. ) We're gonna go out next weekend because there are still a bunch that aren't ripe yet...These are the Good Old Days....:up:


----------



## hewee

You're so lucky with all that.

I remember as a kid in Delaware mom and use kids would go out picking and it was all free.


----------



## ekim68

Free is good..


----------



## ekim68

Spent yesterday and today picking and freezing corn from the Garden.  We froze twenty whole ears and those will last us through the Winter....


----------



## hewee

Now that will be good to eat in the days ahead.


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk on the River Path today with our Granddaughter and the day was fantastic....:up:

And it's a bit North of This place


----------



## hewee

Nice looking walk I bet. Sure looks nice with the colors of the trees.


----------



## ekim68

On our walk a got a picture of this Blue Heron doing some fishing in the pond....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Well I had to get a ride to the Garage where our car got a brake job so I called my Grandson....The first time my Grandson drove me anywhere.... :up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I had to get a ride to the Garage where our car got a brake job so I called my Grandson....The first time my Grandson drove me anywhere.... :up:


----------



## ekim68

We went to the Farm yesterday to get some end of season fruit and we also found these....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

We took a walk this morning around the pond at Walterville, just outside of Springfield and it was a wonderful day....


----------



## poochee

Nice.


----------



## ekim68

And this is another pic of that Pond....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

My Granddaughter is involved with a Choir Bake Sale at school and I'm donating some Lemon Loaves....


----------



## poochee

Deeeelicious!


----------



## hewee

Yummy


----------



## ekim68

I'm making more tomorrow in the morning when it's cool...I expect that I'll donate 18 Lemon Loafs, and Six Coconut Breads..


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> I'm making more tomorrow in the morning when it's cool...I expect that I'll donate 18 Lemon Loafs, and Six Coconut Breads..


Did I tell you I love Coconut. I bet it taste so good.


----------



## ekim68

Actually it does Harry and if I can ever find out how to fit one of them through the Internet to you I'll let you know....


----------



## ekim68

The changing of the season around here...


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

We had a storm come through yesterday and my neighbor's walnut tree broke almost in half....Didn't damage his house but it did lean on it...


----------



## hewee

Got lucky there. Also closer to the power line so lucked out there too.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We had a storm come through yesterday and my neighbor's walnut tree broke almost in half....Didn't damage his house but it did lean on it...


----------



## ekim68

Well I decided to smell up the house today so I made bread.  It's got a lot of thyme and garlic in it and sure enough, it changed the smell in the house....


----------



## hewee

I got the Kerry Gold Butter out to put on that. :up:


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

An older computer came into the shop yesterday....


----------



## hewee

Nice old one there.


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

More of this time of the year.....


----------



## ekim68

Hey poochee, I see a cake next to your name so Happy Birthday.... I hope it's a great day for you.....:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Hey poochee, I see a cake next to your name so Happy Birthday.... I hope it's a great day for you.....:up:


Thanks.


----------



## ekim68

Well we just got back from watching a movie at the Theater, the latest installment of the Hunger Games, and thank goodness the Kids gave us a ride....(When it's late and raining, it's nice to have young eyes drive the car.. ) When was the last time you were at a Movie House?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well we just got back from watching a movie at the Theater, the latest installment of the Hunger Games, and thank goodness the Kids gave us a ride....(When it's late and raining, it's nice to have young eyes drive the car.. ) When was the last time you were at a Movie House?


At least 10 years ago.


----------



## ekim68

The Movie Houses have changed a lot in ten years poochee...The experience isn't just video. You get blasted with Audio with the timing of the Video and right after that you have very low conversation among the participants and you can't hear because you just got blasted.... However, that is even acceptable more than the number of commercials they run before the Previews....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The Movie Houses have changed a lot in ten years poochee...The experience isn't just video. You get blasted with Audio with the timing of the Video and right after that you have very low conversation among the participants and you can't hear because you just got blasted.... However, that is even acceptable more than the number of commercials they run before the Previews....


Plus. they are expensive!


----------



## ekim68

Well the Holidays are upon us and here are some of the participants.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well the Holidays are upon us and here are some of the participants.....


----------



## dotty999

ekim68 said:


> Well the Holidays are upon us and here are some of the participants.....


I'd love some of them and also a couple more saying Get stuffed and Sod off!


----------



## ekim68

Sod off, eh? I like that....:up:


----------



## DaveBurnett

"Get stuffed" would be clever!!


----------



## dotty999

Sod off is a personal favourite of mine as I say it often!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Queen Dotty....I'm gonna use it now and confuse all of my friends...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well since I'm hanging out watching Football, not the European kind, and it's nice to have the oven on and I have the ingredients for Oatmeal/Chocolate Chip Cookies.......


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## DaveBurnett

I go mad over oatmeal cookies.
One of our local superstores bakes them. They do all their own baking in store. My Mrs buys a bag of them and they only last 20 minutes.


----------



## hewee

Where I used to live the church in town would some many times a year sell out from of the food store cakes and pies and they made the best. I loved the oatmeal pie. They are something like a pecan pie. They freeze good too and I would have to order them to keep the owner of Ace hardware fro getting them all because he would but all he could and freeze them so he could have them around till the next patch.


----------



## ekim68

I've been baking bread for about 15 years now, mainly because it got so expensive at the stores, and I'm still experimenting.. For the last few loaves I've changed the temperature and time and I am well satisfied...:up: I changed the temperature from 350 to 400 degrees and the time from 30 minutes to 25 minutes and the difference is amazing. Nice crust and nice soft texture on the inside.... (I put a half a cup of flaxseed meal in this loaf.)


----------



## poochee

Delicious.....


----------



## dotty999

I read the news today and there's a weather warning, we're going to get at least 2 feet of snow!


----------



## ekim68

Good one Dotty....:up: I've been thinking about the thread you started about old friends and I'll respond later this evening when I get back in...


----------



## dotty999

thanks Mike!


----------



## ekim68

Tis the season and I'll soon be delivering Lemon Loafs to friends and family....


----------



## hewee

Well my friend your need my address.


----------



## ekim68

You Betcha Harry....:up: However, if you're interested in the recipe, this is the recipe I use and I just double it...


----------



## hewee

Thank you Mike.


----------



## ekim68

Well my Family gave me a bread loaf pan for Christmas and I want to say that it *works* well. :up:


----------



## hewee

Now your got to make all the other breads in that pan to see how it works out. Bread and water is all you need but get some milk and honey.


----------



## DaveBurnett

You missed the golden crusted opportunity for a pun there hewee.

....to see how it pans out...


----------



## dotty999

he must have gone off the boil...


----------



## DaveBurnett

Nah! he was just loafing about........ doh!


----------



## dotty999

oh! well he didn't get a rise out of it!


----------



## hewee

DaveBurnett said:


> You missed the golden crusted opportunity for a pun there hewee.
> 
> ....to see how it pans out...


Good catch there.


----------



## ekim68

dotty999 said:


> oh! well he didn't get a rise out of it!


Hold on now, this is Bread we're talking about, eh?


----------



## Cookiegal

You guys kneed to calm down now.


----------



## dotty999

doh!


----------



## DaveBurnett

CookieGal, I don't know how you make bread, but I use my fingers to knead the mixture. 
Perhaps you're thinking of some foreign new martial art like chapati !!


----------



## hewee

What? kneed to calm down!

I was just starting to get a rise out of this.


----------



## DaveBurnett

The yeast you could do is put it on the back burner soda it proves it is just a load of hot air.

Ow! the pain.................?


----------



## ekim68

Puntastic....:up:


----------



## hewee

Okay you can have your bread or I mean thread back.


----------



## DaveBurnett

This thread is now toast........


----------



## hewee

Mike in burning up now.


----------



## ekim68

Not quite Harry, but once again I've learned something new....When using Whole Wheat Flour, the Proofing Time should be Doubled because of the Density of the Grain...Oh well, I keep on learning...


----------



## hewee

Pumpkin Carrot Bread?

http://uprootfromoregon.com/2012/10/24/pumpkin-carrot-bread/

Bet it taste great.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I absolutely LOVE Carrot Cake. I'm not so sure about the Pumpkin bit since we don't have them so much over here.


Did you hear about the farmer that came across a kid crying his eyes out in his carrot field?? 



































He'd been told it was a Snowman graveyard!


----------



## hewee

DaveBurnett said:


> I absolutely LOVE Carrot Cake. I'm not so sure about the Pumpkin bit since we don't have them so much over here.
> 
> Did you hear about the farmer that came across a kid crying his eyes out in his carrot field??
> 
> He'd been told it was a Snowman graveyard!


Someone made Carrot and Cranberry Muffins last week for snacks at church and wow they were so good.
This may not be the same but look how good it looks.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/carrot-and-cranberry-muffins/

You get the can Pumpkin. Pumpkin can taste good but by itself I do not like it much. But when you add other things to it or spice it up then it taste really good.

Maybe even use a can Pumpkin Pie mix because your get the added spice in it.

http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-actually-in-your-canned-pumpkin-puree-ingredient-intelligence-69123

I have used this http://www.farmersmarketfoods.com/products/organic-pumpkin-pie-mix/ with 
Wholly Wholesome Organic Pie Shells, The Whole Wheat one is great. 
http://www.whollywholesome.com/ourproducts-pie-shells.php

Then top it off with Organic raw cream to make your own wipe cream.

Did this a couple years back for Thanksgiving dinner and my sister always made the pie but everyone ate mine and had seconds with lots of wipe cream.

Healthy Bird Bread Homemade Treats
http://thehappycockatoo.wordpress.com/healthy-bird-bread-homemade-treats/
Good thing is you can get it too. 
Food dishes for you and your birds. :up:


----------



## DaveBurnett

We don't see Pumpkin so much in England.
We tend to grow Marrows which are very closely related and are what you call Zucchinis, but larger. Most of our recipes for them are savoury rather than sweet, although I have a couple hanging with brown sugar in them to make (hopefully) Marrow Rum.


----------



## ekim68

Well I made another loaf and this time it was whole wheat and I've learned, probably again, that I need to proof, let it rise, for twice as long as white flour.


----------



## hewee

Is that the 50 proof?

The Best Bread Pudding.
http://www.pauladeen.com/the-best-bread-pudding


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Harry, I've saved that...It looks good....:up:


----------



## hewee

You're welcome Mike.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Talking of proof, I opened an old jar of strawberry jam the other day. I think that may have been as potent as you can get without distillation.


----------



## Blackmirror

I have toes


----------



## DaveBurnett

Yes Tom!


----------



## ekim68

Blackmirror said:


> I have toes


How many?


----------



## dotty999

she'd need to count on her fingers


----------



## ekim68

She also might have to hum or make a sound like hmm.  That's what I do when I'm doing figures in my head...


----------



## ekim68

A heron looking for lunch at the Delta Ponds close to where I live....


----------



## poochee




----------



## DaveBurnett

Two German ones fishing..

Herren Heron stalking??


----------



## ekim68

Aw, Geez Dave, you've given me three different reasons and times to visit a Dictionary...


----------



## ekim68

Our Grandson's gift to us for Christmas was taking in a Basketball game with the Ducks and we went this last Saturday. This is a picture of Matthew Knight Arena, although not a good one because of the Camera's aversion to me, and it seats about 12,000 people....The game was close and in the last seconds our team won...


----------



## poochee

Nice.


----------



## ekim68

I have a friend who is writing a book and he was telling me of his style on his Mac.. We talked about typing things and it got around to typewriters, something I know something about... He brought up the fact that it would be nice to have a manual typewriter to keep the fingers in dexterous condition and he was looking for a portable one....Just so happens I have one in the basement and so I'm giving him an early Birthday Present.... I took this picture before I started to do the reconditioning....I hope I remember to take a picture afterwards....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I have a friend who is writing a book and he was telling me of his style on his Mac.. We talked about typing things and it got around to typewriters, something I know something about... He brought up the fact that it would be nice to have a manual typewriter to keep the fingers in dexterous condition and he was looking for a portable one....Just so happens I have one in the basement and so I'm giving him an early Birthday Present.... I took this picture before I started to do the reconditioning....I hope I remember to take a picture afterwards....


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well it's raining outside so what to do....Make cookies....


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

Here is a sunrise from this morning and the temperature hit over 60 today....Weird that we get it that high in January....


----------



## poochee

Beautiful.


----------



## ekim68

We went to a Duck basketball game today at Matthew Knight Arena and my Team walloped UCLA by 18 points...Very nice...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We went to a Duck basketball game today at Matthew Knight Arena and my Team walloped UCLA by 18 points...Very nice...


:up:


----------



## ekim68

I have to admit that when I woke up this morning, I thought it was gonna be a nice nap-kind-of-day with catching up on laundry and Golf and the Pro Bowl and such....Instead my Daughter decided we should go to the Coast to escape the Fog and Cold, 44 degrees, here in Eugene....Well it turns out once again I'm awful proud of My Daughter's initiatives...:up: 73 Degrees and no Wind and the Tide going out...:up:


----------



## hewee

Nice when thing like that happen. Great way to enjoy the day.


----------



## ekim68

The path down to the beach....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Well as an old typewriter guy, I thought of an experiment to combine the older with the less older....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Yep....


----------



## ekim68

Another fine day to turn the oven on so I made a loaf of anadama bread and I proofed it twice to make it nice and soft inside..


----------



## poochee

Yum, Yum.


----------



## hewee

Well that is cool but does the thing work good as a keyboard?


----------



## ekim68

My Son-in-law works downtown and this sign is posted in one of the Parking Garages.....


----------



## hewee

Funny nice.


----------



## ekim68

It's hard to believe that one year ago this month we had sub zero temperatures and ice all around....We took a walk along the River today and it was clear and 60 degrees....


----------



## poochee

Nice.


----------



## ekim68

During the Holidays I was given a bunch of baking stuff because my Family knows I like to bake.. Seeing how the weather is starting to warm up and I don't like to turn the oven on when it's warm, it's time to use the baking stuff...Made some pumpkin chocolate chip cookies today and tomorrow I'm gonna make some friends happy..


----------



## poochee

Looks deeelicious.


----------



## ekim68

Well, as an old repair guy I'm use to carrying a pocket knife and a small flashlight wherever I go and every once in a while my flashlight turns on....I could go on about that, but mostly I think I clunked it somewhere and it turned on...So today, while at the store, I noticed people noticing my pocket because it was glowing, so I murmured 'Good thing I got away from that Nuclear Power Plant in time'.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well, as an old repair guy I'm use to carrying a pocket knife and a small flashlight wherever I go and every once in a while my flashlight turns on....I could go on about that, but mostly I think I clunked it somewhere and it turned on...So today, while at the store, I noticed people noticing my pocket because it was glowing, so I murmured 'Good thing I got away from that Nuclear Power Plant in time'.....


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Well, as an old repair guy I'm use to carrying a pocket knife and a small flashlight wherever I go and every once in a while my flashlight turns on....I could go on about that, but mostly I think I clunked it somewhere and it turned on...So today, while at the store, I noticed people noticing my pocket because it was glowing, so I murmured 'Good thing I got away from that Nuclear Power Plant in time'.....


----------



## DaveBurnett

Bananas in your lunch box at Hinckley Point sets the alarms off.


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## hewee

Wow pumpkin chocolate chip cookies sound great. I got some pumpkin - carrot juice today.
For a potluck dinner. Never had it before but got one like this in a bigger glass jar. 
https://zakaz.ua/en/products/vegetable-juice/04820060171351/juice-vladam-1000ml-ukraine

Should taste good together.

I you can read Ukraine then you can read the rest on the bottle I can't read.
Lots of juices and things to drink and eat from the other side of the world but they add another label that is very basic on some and no English on others so I thing that tell you everything but I really don't know.


----------



## ekim68

Passing by a storefront in Florence a while back.....


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## ekim68

Went for a walk down the road yesterday and I saw this little guy thinking that maybe Spring had arrived....


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## DaveBurnett

It's a plant!!!


----------



## ekim68

Hey Dave, do you ever take pictures of flowers in your area? Personally, I'd like to see your countryside if possible since I've been showing mine in this thread for a while now...


----------



## DaveBurnett

I'd love to.
Unfortunately I don't get out much these days since my last illness. I'll look and see if I can find a photo I took some time ago from just up the road.
Most of my photography wouldn't be allowed on here.

I've just had a quick look on this machine and realised that most of my pictures are stored on my other PC that I don't have access to at the moment.


----------



## ekim68

Well we took a walk on the River Path yesterday and saw this 168 year old Cherry tree in blossom....Not bad for an Oldtimer....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well we took a walk on the River Path yesterday and saw this 168 year old Cherry tree in blossom....Not bad for an Oldtimer....


Beautiful!


----------



## hewee

It's a big tree and I see support on the big old limbs.


----------



## ekim68

Another picture on the same day and it looks like this old thing came down this last Winter....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Another picture on the same day and it looks like this old thing came down this last Winter....


----------



## DaveBurnett

I've got a cherry tree at the front of my house. Someone did a little grafting as it is half pink half white.


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> I've got a cherry tree at the front of my house. Someone did a little grafting as it is half pink half white.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I'd take a picture but they flower about a week apart.


----------



## ekim68

I played some music and made a slideshow about ten years ago and in the slideshow I included a picture of a young tree along the River Path.


----------



## ekim68

I went and took a picture last week and this is what the tree looks like now...


----------



## ekim68

Well we went up to a Tulip Farm up by Woodburn and it was a perfect day for it....(The rains are coming in tomorrow.. ) I took a few pictures and as usual, about 20 percent turned out good....Oh well my percentage is going up....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

And more pictures from that day....

Failte


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> And more pictures from that day....
> 
> Failte


Gorgeous!


----------



## ekim68

Well we accomplished quite a bit today with the Blueberry patch and started getting the Garden ready. We'll be planting a lot this next weekend. And since the day was fairly cool I made a loaf of bread...This one with flax seed meal....


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

Well we went to the Zoo yesterday and I took this picture of a couple of Giraffes.....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

A 'First' for me yesterday.... We went up to Portland, which is almost two hours, and my Grandson drove... I'm a proud Grandpa and he handled himself well...:up: But what I was delighted to learn on this trip was how he used the Maps App to give us the best route back to home....At the time there were two different directions to consider and the Map App figured out that there was a slow down on one and redirected to the other....We bested his Dad by a half an hour...:up:


----------



## poochee

:up:


----------



## ekim68

Yep.


----------



## DaveBurnett

> Maps App to give us the best route back to home


I'm one of those lucky people who can look at an ordnance survey map at home and remember all the details so I've never bothered with any sort of route planner other than listening to the radio for congestion.


----------



## ekim68

Interesting that you mentioned congestion Dave. In Portland they have a system of signs all along the highways pointing out how long the drive is to certain intersections based on congestion...I thought that was cool but my Grandson thought it was annoying....


----------



## DaveBurnett

They have that on some Motorways in the UK, but only when there are delays/queues due to roadworks.
Those are the times my interest in maps come in handy as I usually can visualise the back country route.


----------



## ekim68

Well we finally got most of our Communal Garden planted this last week and I'll take some pictures of the fresh plantings and ongoing growth progress soon....


----------



## ekim68

This is the Beforehand picture of the Garden and I'll post more as it grows....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This is the Beforehand picture of the Garden and I'll post more as it grows....


Nice.


----------



## hewee

So you got no trouble with watering up there like we got down here.

I went to this European Minimarket by my dads today and seen the biggest carrots I ever seen. I have seen jumbo carrots but these were a lot bigger. My guess was these were 3 inches or so wide. So going back there after I use up the 20 pounds I already have.

Love to buy them but things I read they should be organic.



> Carrots - Carrots are so good at absorbing heavy metals from soil, they are sometimes grown as a throw away crop to rid a field of lead or arsenic contamination. Always buy organic.


You ever hear of or seen carrots that big?


----------



## ekim68

We're not having watering problems yet, at least in my area. The Town I live in has two rivers running through it making things easier for the farmers and gardeners...:up: I've never seen carrots that were that big Harry. They must use some powerful fertilizers. Speaking of carrots, our local Farmer's Market comes around on Saturdays and Tuesdays and I took this picture of some carrots last week...


----------



## hewee

Good you got no water trouble or don't have then yet. All is so dry here it looks so sad. There are many types of carrots but I can not find info on anything that big.
Here is a link I forgot to put in above post.
http://waterworksvalley.com/food-thats-safe-to-eat/

So yes I sure wonder if they are safe to eat. I just know I would love to use them to juice but not if they are toxic.


----------



## ekim68

Well my Granddaughter graduated from High School this evening and she's all grown up now....What a travel in time...

Emma


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well my Granddaughter graduated from High School this evening and she's all grown up now....What a travel in time...
> 
> Emma


Very nice.


----------



## ekim68

The whole family is putting up a gazillion pictures on Facebook right now....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The whole family is putting up a gazillion pictures on Facebook right now....


----------



## ekim68

poochee said:


>


----------



## ekim68

Went to the Beach today to celebrate the recent Graduation and sure enough, built a Sand Castle....


----------



## hewee

Good going Mike.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Harry... We're having a changing of the Guard nowadays. We've been taking our Kids and Grandkids to the Beach several times a year since 1978 and this last trip was the first that I didn't drive...I really enjoyed it too because I saw things along the way that I had missed while driving...


----------



## hewee

You're welcome Mike. Sounds like you had one great time. I always enjoy the younger kids because it help me be a kid to so it's lots of fun for them and me.


----------



## ekim68

Our bushes out back are finally starting to produce....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Our bushes out back are finally starting to produce....


Yummy.


----------



## hewee

Yummy to the tummy.


----------



## ekim68

Update on the Garden....The Corn is making itself known.... I'm planting Ginger again in hopes better from last year which got neglected and I plead the 5th....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Went and weeded the Tomato Plants and they're looking good....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well the best days of picking Blueberries are still a week or so away, but today was a beautiful day so we went and picked some....


----------



## hewee

Looks great.

Was on way home from dads and went by on way to dads but missed see the Farmer's Wife fruit and vegetable stand burned because they had workers working on sewer line in the road all week so you got to get into one lane so I drive right by it. I stopped on the way home because they was still open and TV news truck was there.
http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/crime/article24980206.html

I was there when news 10 was and that news lady said to me they burned the place down to me. But camera man and the mics etc was over with. I was even driving behind the news van as I left. 
http://www.news10.net/story/news/lo...ity-helps-burned-fruit-stand-owner/29055141/#


----------



## ekim68

Our Garden from a different angle....


----------



## hewee

All starting to look good there.

Seen all this corn at this farm and it's really short and looks funny. Nice and green but it's not anything I ever see before so guess it must be GMO corn and I think it is.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-c2pMwIu2p...GSE/s1600/GMO+Corn+Comparison-resized-600.png


----------



## ekim68

We don't plant GMO plants in our Garden....And we don't use Pesticides....We just pick off the Cucumber Bugs and other Pests....(Tells you how much Time we have on our hands, eh?  )


----------



## hewee

That just means you got REAL FOOD the way it should be. God made it that way. God says the land needs to rest every 7 years. Leviticus 25:2-7
http://www.ecclesia.org/truth/sabbath-land.html

So if you take all that garden try breaking it down into 7 parts and let that one part rest once every 7 years and see what happens. See if you're not blessed with more and better crop that will give you more than you lose now from that 7th part. You got a big lot so you could do this.

http://www.setapartpeople.com/the-sabbatical-year-why-the-land-must-lie-fallow

Look this up and read up on it.
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=land+needs+to+rest+every+7+years

When I worked in the East bay I take 84 and it was rolling hills by Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory but those hills had farm land and it was so nice when we had good rain because of all the flowers in the fields. But they also had cows they move around from each section and other sections you could not see from HWY 84 that was a 2 lane windy road and bet still is. But you could always tell where the cows was the year before because of all the flowers and more so when we had a good rainy winter. I bet that farmer did the 7th year rest just so he got more grain to grow for his cows because you always see that one section stand out.


----------



## hewee

Seedless watermelon are GMO.
http://www.geneticliteracyproject.o...onsidered-gmos-or-chemically-created-mutants/

http://www.lahealthyliving.com/heal...edless-watermelon-the-dangers-to-your-health/

Farmers even say they are GMO and you got two ways to do it and the one way is toxic but both are GMO.
Friend at church works for the Feds getting surveys and info from farmers. You got farmers that want nothing to do with this because they don't like what the Feds are doing. 
Then you got things that are sold as organic like I think he said avocado that are the same because they don't do anything to them. So you just pay more for the organic avocado that is the same as the non organic.

All wheat is not what it used to be either so it is GMO also. We have GMO that is not label GMO because it was done years ago.


----------



## ekim68

Went to do some weeding at the Garden and this is a picture of our bridges for the pole beans....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Went to do some weeding at the Garden and this is a picture of our bridges for the pole beans....


----------



## ekim68

Well we went to the Blueberry patch today with my Granddaughter and we picked eight pounds...


----------



## poochee

Looking good.


----------



## hewee

Yummy


----------



## ekim68

We're getting almost a bowl of berries from our little bushes every day now, but when they grow up, the bowls will get bigger....


----------



## poochee

Nice berries.


----------



## ekim68

I grew up in the Mojave Desert and I'm glad I don't live there now...


----------



## DaveBurnett

I see!!


----------



## hewee

Yea the nice garden you got would just not work so good there in that heat.


----------



## ekim68

You're right Harry....We're currently installing soaker hoses and use them rather than sprinklers and that will save a lot of watering. So it's an evolving Garden.... (I have two sprouts of Ginger up right now...:up: )


----------



## hewee

Great to hear Mike. Plus the soaker hoses are better than the thin one that rot from the sun from the pass I played jump thru as a kid. 
Really they was not a soaker hose but you turned them over and it sprayed in the ground so a soaker is so much better.

You got water melon growing?


----------



## ekim68

An update on the Garden.....These Beans are loving the Sun and are about to claim the tops of the Bridges....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> An update on the Garden.....These Beans are loving the Sun and are about to claim the tops of the Bridges....


----------



## hewee

You got to do better my friend.

Wow a 3 foot pod

http://challengers.guinnessworldrecords.com/suggestions/130

But really all is starting to look great.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that's one heck of a string bean... Could be a meal for two or three... Well the little carrot and lettuce spot is coming along nice...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Wow, that's one heck of a string bean... Could be a meal for two or three... Well the little carrot and lettuce spot is coming along nice...


----------



## hewee

Yes it sure was big. I seen carrots that was 3" to 4" wide at this one store. Heard they are meaty so guess tough but was thinking juicing. 

Your soil looks nice and rich in color.


----------



## ekim68

We've been working this plot for almost eight years now and you should see the pile of rocks we've set aside. Enough to build a small wall about fifteen feet long... We've also made a compost area in the corner and at the end of the growing season we're gonna spread it all over and til it in....


----------



## hewee

That is good to hear Mike. 
Let the land rest every 7 years too and it will get even better. So just block it off into 7 parts so a part can rest each year and the soil will get even better. You may ever get more food from the land to make up for not using it.


----------



## ekim68

Went over and did some weeding in the Garden this morning and the Peas are just about ready for massive harvest...


----------



## poochee

Great garden.


----------



## ekim68

A closer look at the peas and we're already harvesting a few of them...


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68




----------



## hewee




----------



## ekim68

I just picked these from our little berry corner of the fence....They seem to like the warm weather....j


----------



## hewee

They sure look good. 

I just had a great seeded water melon and hope to get more like it. They say they are coming out better this year and more sweeter too. So I will find out because one like I just had I can eat all day long.


----------



## ekim68

Well the tomatoes are coming along just fine....


----------



## hewee

They sure look yummy.


----------



## ekim68

Just picked these Raspberries tonight and snatched a couple of Blackberries creeping over the Fence today....


----------



## hewee

So that is how you got the Blackberries.


----------



## poochee

Delicious!


----------



## pyritechips

Day to day, that is me. I just started my second round of chemo and the drug has left my left arm almost useless. I am typing slowly with it to keep it exercised.

My mother-in-law is in town to help out and yesterday she made delicious rhubarb crisp. I can't send a picture because all the vultures devoured it before I could get the camera out.


----------



## poochee

pyritechips said:


> Day to day, that is me. I just started my second round of chemo and the drug has left my left arm almost useless. I am typing slowly with it to keep it exercised.
> 
> My mother-in-law is in town to help out and yesterday she made delicious rhubarb crisp. I can't send a picture because all the vultures devoured it before I could get the camera out.


Keep your chin up.


----------



## ekim68

We took a trip to the coast today and I got this picture on the boat docks...


----------



## poochee

Great shot.


----------



## ekim68

Well our Corn is finally taking Baby Steps.....


----------



## ekim68

Went over to the Coast today to beat the heat and the smoke and found this Heron looking for lunch...


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Winds blowing and it's raining so what to do? Make banana nut bread, that's what...


----------



## hewee

Give me some butter and foil and I will warm it up in the oven.


----------



## ekim68

Got this picture of a hummingbird on our deck this morning...


----------



## poochee

Great shot.


----------



## hewee

Very nice shot.


----------



## ekim68

We recently moved to the south side of town and this is a path that we walk to go to the Grocery Store...


----------



## hewee

Still to close to other people if you don't have dirt paths and can walk to the store. 

Just kidding 

Wow it sure looks nice up there a lot more greener too.

So you got to make a all new garden next year?


----------



## poochee

Beautiful scenery.


----------



## ekim68

Well we to0k our walk this morning and got a picture of a couple of rock stacks at a neighbor's house...


----------



## ekim68

We're finally getting some rain and some nice sunsets with it...


----------



## poochee

Nice.


----------



## hewee

Yea we got the other day 0.02" of rain.


----------



## ekim68

On a cool day it's time to make warm flax seed bread....


----------



## hewee

Looks yummy.


----------



## ekim68

Tonight is the Lunar Eclipse and our skies are supposed to be clear and my camera's on the ready. I'll try to get a good picture and post it later...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Tonight is the Lunar Eclipse and our skies are supposed to be clear and my camera's on the ready. I'll try to get a good picture and post it later...


----------



## ekim68

Darn....! Missed it by being in the wrong Time Zone, and the fact that there was a Big Hill in the way of the Eastern Skies.... Oh well, I'll have another chance in 18 years....


----------



## ekim68

Cool weather and warm bread....


----------



## ekim68

Signs of Autumn coming around....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Signs of Autumn coming around....
> 
> View attachment 243460


Lovely


----------



## ekim68

We took our Granddaughter to the Farm's Corn Maze today and we picked the perfect day...


----------



## ekim68

And yes, we actually got lost....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> And yes, we actually got lost....


----------



## DaveBurnett

Amazing! or is that too corny?


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> Amazing! or is that too corny?


...


----------



## ekim68

More signs of Autumn in our town....


----------



## poochee

Nice pic, beautiful color.


----------



## ekim68

Do you have a camera poochee?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Do you have a camera poochee?


Not at this time.


----------



## ekim68

Too bad, I'd like to see what Fall looks like in your neighborhood....


----------



## hewee

We do not have anything that nice here.

But years ago I love seeing Upstate New York.

http://www.globalflare.com/the-farm...ate-ny-park-as-best-spot-to-view-fall-colors/










http://www.maguzz.com/upstate-new-york.html

*Autumn in the Catskills...Upstate New York *
http://beachboatsmore.blogspot.com/2005/11/autumn-in-catskillsupstate-new-york.html


----------



## poochee

Beautiful!


----------



## hewee

It is and I always love the drive. Was a kid so not driving so love the ride.


----------



## ekim68

We went down to the River Path today and I took a picture of this heron....


----------



## poochee

Great pic. Looks so peaceful.


----------



## hewee

You use another camera on that one?


----------



## ekim68

It was the same camera with telephoto lens..


----------



## hewee

OK thanks.
To me the photo is not as clear and sharp I guess with that lens.


----------



## ekim68

I believe it was the operator because I can make a Smart Camera dumb....


----------



## poochee

Resembled an oil painting to me.


----------



## hewee

Well you do a great job and the best people do the same and two all learn from it. You got so many great pictures I love.


----------



## ekim68

Went out walking along the River Path today and found this tree getting ready for Halloween....


----------



## hewee

The tree itself looks great. Has to be a old tree I think.


----------



## poochee

Tree!


----------



## ekim68

Well it rained today so it was time to bake a Polenta Bread....


----------



## poochee

Deeeeelicious!


----------



## hewee

So you love the rain so you can make your home smell good cooking.


----------



## ekim68

Yep and I made some more today, although I made too much and I'll have to ask my Grandson if he wants a loaf...


----------



## hewee

Too bad your not closer because I would take some.


----------



## ekim68

Well we carved out some pumpkins with my Granddaughter's help and I'll try to get a picture in the Dark later....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well we carved out some pumpkins with my Granddaughter's help and I'll try to get a picture in the Dark later....
> 
> View attachment 244006


----------



## ekim68




----------



## DaveBurnett

I just stick my face out the door when TorTs ring the bell.
That frightens them off!!


----------



## ekim68

I didn't know that Halloween was celebrated in England. I guess I'm being provencial, but then again I come from a small town....


----------



## DaveBurnett

It certainly is -where did you think the Americans got it from?
It has changed a lot in the recent years and become far more commercial - mainly through greed.
I remember seeing my first carved Pumpkin when I was about 5 years old. Ye Gods that's 60 years ago!!!


----------



## ekim68

So when was the last time you carved a pumpkin Dave? I'm almost your age and I carved one of those in the picture....


----------



## DaveBurnett

Personally, never.


----------



## ekim68

So Halloween's over and what to do with the Pumpkins... Time to roast the seeds, of course, so I did a few batches and this one is Wasabi flavored.. (Although next time I'm gonna use more Wasabi because I like it a little spicier.... )


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

Well it's raining and the forecast is for more all week....So time to make more cookies....


----------



## poochee

Yummy. What kind are they?


----------



## hewee

I think they may be oatmeal chocolate chip.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> I think they may be oatmeal chocolate chip.


Yeah, now that you mention it looks like it.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, that's what they were. I say 'were' because after making four dozen of them, between the Kids and Grandkids, they're all gone....


----------



## hewee

Wow I should of grab one before the kids got to them.


----------



## ekim68

Well we're getting steady rain almost every day, but a couple of days ago we got a nice clear day and went for a walk in the Park and came upon a bunch of Crows owning a Tree.... I was looking around the bushes to see if Alfred Hitchcock was hiding...


----------



## poochee

Neat pic.


----------



## hewee

Bet the walking from there keep you looking back to see if you was safe.


----------



## ekim68

I refurbished this 1929 Royal typewriter a few years back and it's still going today. Good stuff....


----------



## poochee

Memories.


----------



## ekim68

We had some visitors this morning....


----------



## poochee

Turkeys? If so they better take cover this week!


----------



## ekim68

I got a Drone for my Birthday, time to play with it....


----------



## hewee

With a camera on it too.


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> With a camera on it too.


Yep and I'm gonna take some pictures of the Park from obove....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I got a Drone for my Birthday, time to play with it....
> 
> View attachment 244713


...


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Yep and I'm gonna take some pictures of the Park from obove....


If it is video then you can see how close you can get to birds. Get good at it and then GO PRO.
https://gopro.com/


----------



## DaveBurnett

Yes the birds


----------



## ekim68

Well it's that time of the year again and I'm baking some gifts.....


----------



## hewee

So you need my mailing address? 

Is that Lemon bread?


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> So you need my mailing address?


...


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> ...


----------



## ekim68

Yep, Harry, more lemon bread. I make five loaves at a time and for the next week or two I'll be giving them to friends and family. This is the basic recipe if you ever want to make them...

Lemon Bread

:up:


----------



## hewee

Thank Mike for the recipe. 

Bet you home smells great cooking the way you do.


----------



## ekim68

It's gonna smell even better when I get back from the store and make homemade bread...


----------



## hewee

I can smell it from here with the wind.


----------



## DaveBurnett

He hasn't eaten it yet!!


----------



## ekim68

Anyone here gonna go see the new Star Wars movie?


----------



## hewee

Yea maybe when it shows on TV some day.


----------



## ekim68

Well my Grandson is taking us this afternoon and I just came across this....


Star Wars' Mark Hamill appears on Blue Peter


----------



## ekim68

I just got back from watching the Star Wars movie and it has the 'ekim68' seal of approval....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

Getting into the Seasonal Spirit.....


----------



## DaveBurnett

Tis the season to be beggars,
Tra la laa, la la lah


----------



## ekim68

Hey Dave, do you put up a Christmas Tree? We do here but as I get older, the Tree gets smaller and easier to set up...


----------



## DaveBurnett

I don't, but the wife does. She has half a dozen around the house and then complains when the cat destroys them.


----------



## ekim68

Well I got a gift for Christmas and it was a jar of Basil Pesto sauce so I made Bread with it....It's quite tasty....


----------



## ekim68

My Granddaughter and I went to the Ridgeline Trail today and took some pictures with our new camera gear....


----------



## poochee

Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

Well today I did another experiment with my Bread and mixed in a quarter cup of butter. I call it Butter Bread...


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

I decided to make some raisin bread yesterday and came to the conclusion that I should double the amount of raisins in it....


----------



## poochee

Deeelicious!


----------



## DaveBurnett

Any raisin for that??


----------



## ekim68

I guess I could be 'raisinable', eh?


----------



## poochee

DaveBurnett said:


> Any raisin for that??


...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I guess I could be 'raisinable', eh?


...


----------



## ekim68

Today was a beautiful day so we headed over to the Ridgeline Trail again and took some more pictures....


----------



## poochee

Nice pic!


----------



## ekim68

Well I got a good price on Chives today so I made Chive Bread.....


----------



## hewee

Got to taste great.


----------



## poochee

Deeelicious!


----------



## ekim68

Well the Chives didn't add much flavor so I used green onions on this one and it's full of flavor....


----------



## poochee

Yum, Yum!


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk today and came across these fellows who think Spring is near....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Took a walk today and came across these fellows who think Spring is near....
> 
> View attachment 247467


Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68




----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Took a walk today and came across these fellows who think Spring is near....
> 
> View attachment 247467


Those came out weeks ago and all the flowers are now dead. So many spring flowers already had flowers very early this year so will not see them again this year.


----------



## ekim68

Saw a Blue Heron in a nest at the park today....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Saw a Blue Heron in a nest at the park today....
> 
> View attachment 247482


----------



## ekim68

We're trying a little project just now. My Granddaughter and I are taking pictures of the same spot on the change of the seasons....This is the First Day of Spring along this Trail....


----------



## hewee

Good luck Mike on the picture taking.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Harry, I'm a firm believer in capturing the Good Times if I can...:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We're trying a little project just now. My Granddaughter and I are taking pictures of the same spot on the change of the seasons....This is the First Day of Spring along this Trail....


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Thanks Harry, I'm a firm believer in capturing the Good Times if I can...


I know your do a nice job of it too.

How are you making the same spot? GPS?


----------



## BLUE66

ekim68 said:


> We're trying a little project just now. My Granddaughter and I are taking pictures of the same spot on the change of the seasons....This is the First Day of Spring along this Trail....
> 
> View attachment 247617


Love the idea - will be fun to watch the changes


----------



## ekim68

hewee said:


> I know your do a nice job of it too.
> 
> How are you making the same spot? GPS?


No GPS. It's in a park located not too far from where I live and I take four or five shots in about the same area about ten feet apart so it will be easy to match it up..:up:


----------



## hewee

Good to hear your can match all up good. Well be cool to see the outcome. Good luck to you and your Granddaughter.


----------



## ekim68

One of the luxuries of Retirement is being able to go the Parks during the week days and avoid the masses.... We took a walk at the Ranch this morning and it was a great day....:up:


----------



## poochee

Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

I live in a beautiful area....


----------



## hewee

Had to be a nice walk.


----------



## ekim68

We went to the Coast today and got a picture of this bird next to the boat docks....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

You know poochee, the difference nowadays in the quality of pictures is the digital aspect of it. Used to be we'd buy a roll of film and get about 12 to 24 shots on the roll. And then, of course in my experience, only about one in four came out. :down: With the Digital World, however, I can take ten or twenty shots and pick out the best and then just delete the rest....I love technology....:up:


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

We had a few old bananas just hanging around so I turned them into Bread.....


----------



## hewee

Super yummy.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Super yummy.


I second that!


----------



## hewee

Guess I will just eat my Russian Sunflower bread that taste great.


----------



## ekim68

We went to Sweet Creek, about an hour West of us, today and took some pictures...


----------



## poochee

Beautiful!!


----------



## ekim68

We have some beautiful country around here....


----------



## hewee

Very nice. So you got sweet water too.?


----------



## ekim68

Well I had some basil on hand and just made some basil bread....


----------



## hewee

Nice looking golden color.


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

Well we started our community garden this last week and here's where it begins.... More to follow....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well we started our community garden this last week and here's where it begins.... More to follow....
> 
> View attachment 248837


----------



## ekim68

The Garden is now in the Toddler stage...... And in the back is the Raspberry patch and it looks like we'll have a good yield this year....


----------



## hewee

All looks great. 

So where are the blueberries at or are they at you home backyard.


----------



## ekim68

Alas, my Blueberry Bushes had to be left behind when we moved last year, however, we do have a couple which aren't shown in this picture...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> The Garden is now in the Toddler stage...... And in the back is the Raspberry patch and it looks like we'll have a good yield this year....
> 
> View attachment 248943


Very nice!


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Alas, my Blueberry Bushes had to be left behind when we moved last year, however, we do have a couple which aren't shown in this picture...


Well your live but sad to hear.


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk along Walterville Pond today and saw some wild Cherry Trees...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We took a walk along Walterville Pond today and saw some wild Cherry Trees...
> 
> View attachment 249064


----------



## ekim68

Our Garden is growing little by little....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Our Garden is growing little by little....
> 
> View attachment 249197


...


----------



## hewee

Looking good there.


----------



## bobs-here

garden looks ready to go now  the freezer will be full to the brim.


----------



## ekim68

Looks like we have some serious weeding to do this next week.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Looks like we have some serious weeding to do this next week.....
> 
> View attachment 249255


Yep!


----------



## hewee

Is that corn in the weeds?


----------



## bobs-here

catch the weeds while they are small and not taking goodness from the soil. *

it* does look like corn and lots of it, too


----------



## ekim68

Yep, we planted four rows of corn this time. We only planted three rows of beans because we had so many left over last year. (None were tossed though because we took the excess to Food For Lane County which is a local business that feeds the poor...)


----------



## bobs-here

Sounds great, for me its the joy of growing things from small to large and picking the fruits, whatever the plant. 

btw, good way to deal with surplus


----------



## ekim68

Well I put in a couple of mornings and things are taking shape...:up: Gonna have to get me a stool now because these old bones don't like to bend down much anymore...


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## bobs-here

stool sounds like a good idea or a longer weeding tool


----------



## 2twenty2

ekim68 said:


> onna have to get me a stool now because these old bones don't like to bend down much anymore


How about something like this:


----------



## ekim68

Right on...! :up:


----------



## ekim68

Checked on the onions this morning and I have to go back tomorrow and do some more weeding....(And, I'm gonna look up that portable stool..)


----------



## poochee

Looking good!


----------



## bobs-here

its all coming on and i don't see any sign of pests but my eyes are not as good as they once were


----------



## ekim68

Sometimes the 'eyes' are only as good as my camera is.... (I can make a Smart Camera dumb...) Also, the peas are coming along.....


----------



## poochee

Nice.


----------



## 2twenty2

> ekim68 said (And, I'm gonna look up that portable stool..)


Steerable Rolling Seat with Tool Tray - http://www.leevalley.com/US/garden/page.aspx?p=45921&cat=2,44639


----------



## ekim68

Found one at Home Depot at about half the price. There seem to be a lot of different models to choose from. Thanks for introducing me to such a thing...:up: (My Back especially thanks you.)


----------



## ekim68

Ho ho, here they come.....


----------



## poochee

Great tomatoes!


----------



## 2twenty2

ekim68 said:


> Found one at Home Depot at about half the price. There seem to be a lot of different models to choose from. Thanks for introducing me to such a thing... (My Back especially thanks you.)


You're welcome


----------



## bobs-here

> Ho ho, here they come.....


exactly my sentiments when i see them 

oddly enough, i can smell the strong scent of tomato plants, now


----------



## 2twenty2

toasted bacon, lettuce,* tomato* and mayo sandwich. yummy


----------



## bobs-here

well, that works for me KH! 

unfortunately, i havent got the power to pull my eyes away from the photo to go and get a snack


----------



## 2twenty2

all this talk about tomatoes i just had to have meself a blt sandwich.


----------



## ekim68

There's a park right across the street and on the way to the Market we shop at and I got a picture of one of the inhabitants....


----------



## bobs-here

great timing!


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

Bambi!


----------



## ekim68

Did some weeding and collected some raspberries today and this is how the Beans and Corn and Peas are doing....


----------



## ekim68

From our River Walk a couple of days ago....


----------



## bobs-here

ekim68 said:


> Did some weeding and collected some raspberries today and this is how the Beans and Corn and Peas are doing....


looking great..


----------



## poochee

And love the river walk pic.


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk on the same River today, but the other side and we found the Lunch Crowd....


----------



## poochee

Neat.


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> We're trying a little project just now. My Granddaughter and I are taking pictures of the same spot on the change of the seasons....This is the First Day of Spring along this Trail....
> 
> View attachment 247617


And this is the first day of Summer....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Well the Blueberry Patch opened up this last weekend so we went and picked some today....The harvest will be much better in the next few weeks..


----------



## hewee

You're so lucky man.


----------



## poochee

Great!!


----------



## ekim68

We went Blueberry picking yesterday.....


----------



## poochee

Yummy.


----------



## hewee

Super Yummy


----------



## ekim68

Went over to the Garden today and the onions are doing just fine.... :up:


----------



## poochee




----------



## hewee

Really coming along.


----------



## ekim68

Well we went to the Blueberry Patch this morning and picked almost six pounds, and at $1.99/lb., that's not bad.... Looks like we'll have another couple of weeks of Harvest...:up:


----------



## poochee




----------



## hewee

I see two nice fat juicy ones in front that say..take me. 

Enjoy


----------



## ekim68

We went to the Garden today and started to harvest some peppers, squash, and peas...We're gonna have a bunch of peas this year and today we stashed two packages of peas through our FoodSaver, into the Freezer....And, we're having a record Blueberry Year. I store them in one cup size for the Freezer and so far we've Froze 36 Bags and we still have a lot of Fresh... We will be going out next week and possibly have one more Harvest after that...
Anyway, back to the Garden.....They're taller than me just now....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

We went to a Baseball game last night and this picture is just before the game started.... BTW, our Team won....:up:


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Ever been to a Baseball game poochee?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Ever been to a Baseball game poochee?


Yep. When I lived in Chicago and Sacramento. And of course, when I was in high school.


----------



## ekim68

Baby corns are starting to grow....


----------



## poochee

Neat.....


----------



## ekim68

Our walk around the Park ended up with this view....


----------



## poochee

Lovely.


----------



## ekim68

Well I made a loaf of polenta bread today and it turned out good in my longer bread pan....


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Well I tried a new recipe for cookies and it was lemon ricotta cheese and it turned out rather well...


----------



## poochee

Yummy


----------



## ekim68

Well we went over to the Garden this morning and harvested a few things..... The Corn will be ready next week....:up:


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## hewee

Looking great there.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Harry, it's a lot of work but it's worth it. I vacuum sealed the Green Beans and I'm doing a Stir Fry tomorrow. 

(By the way, we just finished the Green Beans we froze last year... )


----------



## hewee

You're welcome. The vacuum sealed sure is nice to have. I like mine.


----------



## ekim68

Well I went over and picked some carrots this morning and it looks like I have enough for carrot juice....


----------



## hewee

Mix colors too. You use the whole carrot for the juice.


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Yep, Harry, I use the whole carrot for the juice, and a little bit of salt....


----------



## hewee

Bet it taste so good.


----------



## ekim68

Well it got into triple digits yesterday so we went to the Beach. I wonder why it's named Driftwood Shores....


----------



## hewee

Great name. 
Just like when I went to beach up north at Ferndale, Calif.


----------



## ekim68

Well I'm making a loaf of bread right now and I put some tumeric and shallots in it. This is during the proofing and I wonder if it will be so yellow after it's cooked....Maybe I'll show an afterwards picture of it....


----------



## poochee

Looking good.


----------



## hewee

Yes it will be more yellow.


----------



## ekim68

There's a fire north of town right now and it's producing a nice sunset.....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

We planted shallots on the Patio this year and we've been picking them almost all Summer...I used them today to make a loaf of bread....


----------



## hewee

Now that sounds very yummy.


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk through one of the Parks yesterday and it was a beautiful day....:up:


----------



## poochee

Nice park.


----------



## hewee

Nice looking walk from what I see.


----------



## ekim68

Latest Experiment...... I had about a cup of white sharp cheddar cheese that I shredded and mixed into a couple of baguettes, and it/they turned out fine....:up:


----------



## poochee

Deeeeeeeelicious!


----------



## ekim68

Do you make bread poochee? It's a whole lot cheaper than buying loaves...:up:


----------



## poochee

Unfortunately, not anymore. Too lazy now.


----------



## ekim68

Went downtown today and found this at a Parking Lot....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

We're having a change of the Season around here. Got into the mid-forties last night....


----------



## poochee

Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> And this is the first day of Summer....
> 
> View attachment 249793


And this is the first day of Fall.....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Cold and Rainy out right now, so what to do...? Why make some Bread of course....


----------



## poochee

Makes me hungry for home baked bread.


----------



## ekim68

Ah, Holidays are coming.....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

With the Weather turning and the Leaves dropping all around, it's time for Pumpkins.....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

I took this picture today and it's about eight blocks from my place... I love the change of the Seasons....


----------



## poochee

Beautiful!!


----------



## ekim68

The McKenzie River runs through our area and this is a spot just outside of town. I took this a week ago....


----------



## poochee

Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

Well it's been raining all day so it's time to make some bread....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999

it was a nice day so we visited the Botanic Gardens, close to the old town of Southport, never been before, it's a lovely place with squirrels running around, an aviary showing off many beautiful coloured birds, mini golf, we had a game and I lost! Looking forward to going again soon.

Close by we discovered an old cemetery, it was very interesting dating back to the 17th century, made my day!


----------



## ekim68

Looks like a cool place to go dotty....:up: I looked up Southport on a map to get an idea of where it was.... It's been raining here for a while so my walks are quick and short...


----------



## dotty999

Southport is an old seaside town, quite quaint in parts with lovely old fashioned shops, a lovely beach and a great funfair which I used to go to when I was a child. I was lucky that my 2 cousins worked there so I got free rides all day long, heaven for a child!


----------



## ekim68

The last of the leaves are almost all down....


----------



## poochee

Beautiful...


----------



## dotty999

we are due a supermoon tomorrow although I've just looked and it's quite big already, probably in an hour or so after midnight it will be a lovely sight!


----------



## ekim68

It's due here tomorrow night also, however rain and clouds right now and on into the week.....*sigh*


----------



## dotty999

sadly it was quite cloudy here too, always seems to happen when there's something worth seeing!


----------



## ekim68

I'm about a week away from posting my latest song on YouTube and it has a Latino flavour.... I'm dressing for the part...


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Well it was a long day so I made poppy seed bread with turmeric and it turned out quite well and colorful....


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

This time of the year I give away Lemon Loaves to friends and family. This is the first batch....


----------



## poochee

Deeeelicious!


----------



## ekim68

I've been retired for a while now but I still have some old friends and customers who I still do repairs for. This little typewriter is in great shape and notice the five digit phone number.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I've been retired for a while now but I still have some old friends and customers who I still do repairs for. This little typewriter is in great shape and notice the five digit phone number.....
> 
> View attachment 253802


...


----------



## ekim68

We live in an area that doesn't usually get much snow but the Polar Air that just swept through left some icicles this morning.....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

We've had a really cold winter so far and so I've decided to bring a warmer picture back from last spring....


----------



## ekim68

A friend didn't know what to do with Vanilla Beans so she gave them to me and I made Cookies with them....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

My second foray in making Rye Bread. I have to remember to turn the temperature a little higher because of the density...


----------



## poochee

Looking good!


----------



## ekim68

This Tree outside is looking like Spring....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This Tree outside is looking like Spring....
> 
> View attachment 255868


Beautiful!


----------



## ekim68

I got a good deal on cheese the other day so I made some Cheese Bread today....


----------



## poochee

Deeeelicious!


----------



## Bush Lady

for anyone that makes vanilla extract. Cut the vanilla bean open and scrape all the stuff out and put it in the vodka. It works better than chopping the vanilla bean up.

Just want to pass on a helpful hint


----------



## ekim68

Well I had to try my hand at Apricot Scones today....One experiment after another, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Well I had some green onions and decided to make some bread....


----------



## dotty999

In the UK it's not as common to find men doing the cooking and baking unless they're trained chefs or they don't work but their wives do and so they tend to share household chores


----------



## ekim68

I've been pretty much cooking most of my life.. I grew up in a family with a Brother and two Sisters and during the week I made breakfast for all of us while my Parents were working. I got into Baking about ten years ago and it's fun and I'm still experimenting...


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk at Sweet Creek today and the Weather was Good...


----------



## poochee

Beautiful.


----------



## ekim68

My Granddaughter taught me how to make Garlic Knots and I'm not too old to learn new things...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My Granddaughter taught me how to make Garlic Knots and I'm not too old to learn new things...
> 
> View attachment 256900


...


----------



## ekim68

Looking out West from our Patio yesterday during the Sunset....


----------



## ekim68

We decided to grow some shallots on the deck this year and it's a lot cheaper than buying them a the local supermarket...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We decided to grow some shallots on the deck this year and it's a lot cheaper than buying them a the local supermarket...
> 
> View attachment 257502


...


----------



## ekim68

And here is a Bread I made today using those Shallots....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

We have our Community Garden going again and the Peas are doing well....


----------



## poochee

Nice!


----------



## ekim68

Well the Blueberry Patch opened this last week so we went picking....


----------



## poochee

Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

We're starting to harvest some stuff from our Community Garden and this morning I picked some peas.... And then I shucked them....Is Shuck the right word for taking those little peas out of their shells?


----------



## dotty999

in the UK we would say we shelled them


----------



## ekim68

It's Fire Season in our State right now and Smoke is everywhere, but yesterday evening it cleared a bit and I got this picture looking to the West from our deck..


----------



## ekim68

We've had a visitor the past couple of weeks and I've given her a name. Inez....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> We've had a visitor the past couple of weeks and I've given her a name. Inez....
> 
> View attachment 258998


...Beautiful bird.


----------



## ekim68

We don't call it Summer anymore. It's the Smokey season......!


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> We're starting to harvest some stuff from our Community Garden and this morning I picked some peas.... And then I shucked them....Is Shuck the right word for taking those little peas out of their shells?


In the South we shuck fresh corn and oysters, we shell peas and peanuts 



ekim68 said:


> Well the Blueberry Patch opened this last week so we went picking....


That really makes me want a cobbler or pie of each!

In keeping with the theme of the thread, today I pulled a muscle in my back, so I won't be picking berries


----------



## ekim68

We walked over to the Park this morning and I got a picture of the first day of Autumn....


----------



## RT

Aah, Autumn's Day  Looking forward to cooler temps ( but not frigid)


----------



## ekim68

We had an early morning Walk at Dorris Ranch and here's a picture of the Mist and River...


----------



## poochee

Beautiful


----------



## RT

Very nice!


----------



## ekim68

The Farm just North of town is starting to put out Pumpkins and we'll get a couple this coming week....


----------



## ekim68

I took a walk this morning with my Neighbor and caught this picture of Fall at the Park.....


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk in my old neighborhood this morning and came across this November flowering bush.....


----------



## ekim68

It's cold out right now so it's time for some Flax Seed Bread...


----------



## ekim68

My Granddaughter took us to the new Star Wars premiere last night and it was a good show. I believe we've made every Star Wars Premiere including the first one back in 1977.... (The downside about last night was getting home at midnight, but in this Old Guy's opinion it was worth it...:up: )


----------



## ekim68

It's Dark and Raining outside just now so I made some Scones to share...


----------



## Spandexer

Oh my...


----------



## ekim68

There's a business up the road a bit that has always had a Rock yard. Well, someone's been tinkering with it lately...


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk on the River Path this morning and got a picture of a Heron trying to hide from me...


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk with my neighbor this morning and encountered some other neighbors...


----------



## ekim68

Went over to the Ponds today and got a picture of the Family...


----------



## ekim68

The Family is getting bigger..


----------



## ekim68

Back to the ponds yesterday and found these Turtles out basking.  (I wonder if Flo and Eddy are still in the Band.)


----------



## ekim68

Just got back from our community garden and we got the corn in the ground and planted carrots and beans. I'm going to sit down for a long while now.


----------



## ekim68

Over the past few years I've been finding it harder to go out to a Movie Theater to see movies. They assault you with overblown Audio and numerous commercials and trailers and then the Movie starts about a half an hour after it's supposed to. That being said, our Granddaughter took us to see Solo last week and last night she took us to see the Incredibles 2 Movie and I thoroughly enjoyed myself. Resolutions are so hard these days..


----------



## ekim68

On a walk through the Rose Garden this morning.


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Just got back from our community garden and we got the corn in the ground and planted carrots and beans. I'm going to sit down for a long while now.


I have an At The Beginning picture:  (And will add as the Season goes along.)


----------



## ekim68

We're getting a break in the Summer weather with a cool morning so I don't mind turning on the oven to make some bread.


----------



## ekim68

Picked peas from the Garden and the rest of it is starting to look good..


----------



## ekim68

Picked another quart of Blackberries this morning and I'm gonna make a crumble or a cobbler tomorrow..


----------



## ekim68

First of the Harvest at our Garden.


----------



## ekim68

It's been a good year for blackberries so we went and made some Jam..


----------



## ekim68

We all got together today and made salsa from the last harvest of peppers and tomatoes from the Garden. It made 77 pints and this is our share..


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk in the Park today and saw the sure signs of Fall.


----------



## ekim68

Well the Rains started in Ernest today so it was time to stay inside and make some onion bread..


----------



## ekim68

Just got back from the store and noticed that I had a coin older than me..


----------



## ekim68

We had a Basil plant growing this last summer and I finally harvested it and infused some olive oil with it and after a couple of weeks I made a bread with it and the whole place smelled wonderful..


----------



## ekim68

On our early morning walks we pass by the Ponds and they're showing signs of frost this time of the year. Imagine that..


----------



## ekim68

On our walk to the Ponds today we encountered some Busy Beaver work...


----------



## ekim68

And on the other side of the Ponds we sighted a tree full of Cormorants... Those silly birds didn't know it was Cold...


----------



## GrinHulk

Finally had a much much less painful run today after suffering for weeks because of my Plantar Fasciitis. It's amazing what internet research can do. Took a leap of faith and tried one of the shoes suggested here: https://www.shoeguide.org/running-shoes-for-plantar-fasciitis/. It arrived yesterday and today I get to genuinely enjoy running after weeks!


----------



## ekim68

We've had a pretty mild Winter up until today...


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk along the River today and came across this odd contraption..


----------



## ekim68

We went over to the Coast today and walked on the Beach and enjoyed the Air.... Along the way we found a Sea Monster made out of Seaweed and Driftwood...


----------



## ekim68

The Ponds are getting back to normal after all the high water, and the birds and turtles are showing up...


----------



## ekim68

We had a Front come in this afternoon and lightning hit a tree in our Town today... 

Burning Tree


----------



## ekim68

We're having a get together for a friend on his birthday today and I made garlic rolls...


----------



## Spandexer

Oh...be still my heart!


----------



## ekim68

Got a call from an old friend and he wanted a tune-up on his Hermes 3000 typewriter. Had to drag my old tools from the attic and hit the Refresh button..


----------



## ekim68

Went to the Farm yesterday and I'm reminded that it's October...


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk this morning over by the Stadium...


----------



## ekim68

A walk through the neighborhood this morning and got a picture of a spider web revealing the season...


----------



## Johnny b

Looking out my window


It's snowing


----------



## ekim68

Here's hoping you don't get two feet of the snow...


----------



## ekim68

It's cool out so time to make some bread with scallions and sunflower seeds..


----------



## ekim68

Years back when the band was together we made a Christmas CD.. 

Old Guys Christmas


----------



## ekim68

On our morning walk we saw a little turtle trying to get onto a log..


----------



## ekim68

On the bike path this morning we came across this tree..


----------



## ekim68

We started the Garden today and Boy Howdy are my bones telling me.. I took this picture of the Beforehand and subsequent pictures will follow..


----------



## GrinHulk

Today, I just stayed at home but I was not idle. I started a series, picked out movies to watch for a later date on Netflix, read all sprinkler systems on this, promptly inspected my own, and then chilled with chicken and some beer. Not bad but not very memorable either, but hey, they say it's the moments like this that you look with fondness down the road.


----------



## ekim68

I'm making a slideshow of Murals in our area and this morning I got one of Ken Kesey on a wall in Springfield..


----------



## ekim68

One of the best kept secrets in our area is a working filbert ranch owned by the Springfield Parks and Rec and it has many trails, (250 acres) and is located within the Springfield city limits. We took a walk there this morning..


----------



## ekim68

The ponds on the north side of town..


----------



## RT

Man, you are making me jealous at the beauty you have within a seemingly short distance.
In your case, seems distancing is a moot concern


----------



## ekim68

We live in a cool place and we take advantage of it with long walks and cameras..  We have a community Garden with some friends and we just finished planting. Next comes the weeding, of course, and soon I'll post some pictures..


----------



## ekim68

Some of the Garden now. Green beans are coming up..


----------



## ekim68

And the tomatoes today and we're at the weeding stage, so my back reminds me..


----------



## ekim68

These sunflowers came up from last year's planting..


----------



## ekim68

The peas are starting to climb...


----------



## ekim68

And it seems like the corn is growing at least an inch a day...


----------



## ekim68

We staggered the planting of the corn so we would have a longer harvest season with it.  The second planting is coming along...


----------



## ekim68

We have some ponds nearby and there's a nice path along them. Colors in the ponds during Summer..


----------



## ekim68

Yesterday we canned five dozen jars of salsa with harvest from the garden. We had 300 tomatoes and 3 dozen jalapeno and serrano peppers. We also added bell peppers and corn and onions and garlic. A great time with friends... :up:


----------



## ekim68

We've had a red sun for the past week because of all the fires around us and it's finally starting to turn yellow..


----------



## ekim68

My second attempt at an apple tart and it's getting better all the time..


----------



## bassfisher6522

ekim68 said:


> We have some ponds nearby and there's a nice path along them. Colors in the ponds during Summer..
> 
> View attachment 279811


How's the fishing?


----------



## ekim68

Probably some Bass... I suspect you know a bit about those..


----------



## ekim68

The colors of Fall are coming.


----------



## ekim68

More signs of Fall..


----------



## ekim68

Well we have a bunch of Spring going on and it's time to think of the Garden again. Got the first till in this last week and here is the beforehand picture..


----------



## ekim68

The Strawberry patch is doing well so far..


----------



## ekim68

The artichokes are having a good season..


----------



## Spandexer

Looks good, Mike. I didn't know Artichokes grew like that.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, they're a member of the thistle species and their leaves look identical. We've had pretty good luck with them in our area. :up:


----------



## ekim68

We had a little rain the past few days and the sunflowers decided to take off..


----------



## ekim68

We try to take a walk every morning and this morning we came across a Blue Heron taking a break.


----------



## ekim68

Normally this time of the year our corn would be knee high. Summer started early and now they're taller than me...


----------



## ekim68

The sunflowers grew up...


----------



## ekim68

We harvested tomatoes yesterday and canned a bunch of salsa..


----------



## ekim68

And the times/seasons, they are a changin'.....


----------



## ekim68

Nothing says Autumn like.......


----------



## ekim68

More of the Autumn...


----------



## ekim68

We got our White Christmas a day late...


----------



## ekim68

On our walk around the ponds this morning we saw this Egret and some Ducks pairing up..


----------



## ekim68

We took a walk at the Ranch today and we saw a Robin who thinks it's Spring..


----------



## ekim68

Our Spring is stretching out and there's plenty of turtles in the local pond..


----------



## ekim68

Next month our small town will host the World Track and Field meet. I'm gonna make it a point not to drive over on that side of town because of the traffic..  (I will however watch it on TV.)


----------



## valis

Eugene baby!


----------



## ekim68

Took a walk along the river today and found this old relic at an office building nearby..


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Took a walk along the river today and found this old relic at an office building nearby..
> 
> View attachment 297308


Holy cow. In the wild no less. Get a dial tone?


----------



## ekim68

I didn't even think to check. I will the next time I'm there.. :up:


----------



## valis

Bring a couple quarters and check for spiders first.


----------



## ekim68

Well we took another walk by the river and I encountered the phone again and I checked for a dial tone. It works and after a minute or so it dialed out. (Probably to an Operator but I didn't follow through because I didn't have any quarters.)


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Well we took another walk by the river and I encountered the phone again and I checked for a dial tone. It works and after a minute or so it dialed out. (Probably to an Operator but I didn't follow through because I didn't have any quarters.)
> 
> View attachment 297779


Love the shirt Mikey! And thanks for the follow up.


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> Love the shirt Mikey!


In the words of Jimmy Durante: "I got a million of them"


----------



## ekim68

I cleaned up my old printer and everything still works..


----------



## RT

That's right cool 

Well type something!


----------



## ekim68

The local market had a deal on Blueberries today and with our help they turned into Scones..


----------



## ekim68

The Times/Leaves, they are a changin'....


----------



## ekim68

Fall colors in the neighborhood...


----------



## ekim68

On our walk this morning I got a picture of this Cherry Tree in the Owen Rose garden and that tree is 174 years old.


----------



## ekim68

Well the weather has turned cool and it's time for baking..  Some lemon loafs..


----------

